# Vigwyn's The Transmuter's Last Touch [IC]



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 12, 2007)

OOC thread
Rogues Gallery

_From the OOC thread..._

The group has been adventuring together for about a year in their home country of Aggewore, gaining in confidence and skill. One day, you come to the small town of Eldold for some well-earned rest and relaxation. After a night in the local inn, you are approached by the town elders. It seems the townsfolk have recognized you as a bold adventuring group, and the elders have come to ask for your help with a serious problem.

Caravans traveling to and from the town have recently been assaulted by kobold bandits in a series of ambushes; in fact the kobolds have gone so far as to raid several outlying farms. You agree to help the townsfolk, and after making appropriate preparations you set out to find the source of the kobold problem--and destroy it.

Knowing the countryside well, you quickly track the kobold raiders to the vicinity of an old, almost-forgotten catacombs. The cleric Aust has some vague memories of learning about these catacombs in some dusty old tome early in his religious training. The tombs were prepared by the followers of Soleth, an ancient god of peaceful death. Soleth's followers believed that death should be a quiet, dignified event, and they had a particular hatred of undeath. In their time, the priests of Soleth brewed a special draught that they administered to the corpses of the faithful; the drink was designed to prevent them from ever being raised as undead, thereby ensuring their peaceful rest.

The wizard Lazarius is familiar with the catacombs for an entirely different reason. During his training he heard many tales of a famed wizard that once used the abandoned catacombs as an underground laboratory for his experiments in transmutation magic. The transmuter Verdivis performed many mysterious experiments here, slowly increasing his power and fame. Once he had outgrown the catacombs, Verdivis moved on to bigger and better things. But it is said that some of his magic lingers there yet.

Convinced that the kobolds may be using the ancient catacombs as a home base for their raids, the party redoubles its efforts to find the entrance, carefully searching through the thickly overgrown forest...


*The Transmuter's Last Touch​*

_New..._

After searching for several hours, you see a steep, rocky wall rising up out of the tangled forest before you. You spot a small, broken belt pouch lying on the forest floor, looking as if it was dropped there and forgotten. Just beyond it, a briar-filled thicket stands at the base of the rocky wall. Upon closer inspection of the thicket, you note that there is a patch of shade in the brambles which might be a gap in the thick foliage.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2007)

Zazz holds up his hand, motioning for his companions to hold their positions and be quiet. He cocks his head as if listening, his eyes roaming over the scene. Sensing no danger, he moves to retrieve the belt pouch lying upon the ground.


[sblock=For Vigwyn]
Spot +4, Listen +4
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 12, 2007)

*Norbrit Nogginsplitter, dwarven fighter*

"Blasted elf," Norbrit says to himself. "Ever ponderin' over sumptin'." 

With an eye that is more curious than he will admit, he cranes his neck to see exactly what it is that Zazz finds so interesting. Losing interest quickly, he smacks his ax against his shield bearing the standard of his clan--a large ax embedded into a humanoid skull.  "Get on with it, Elf," he says gruffly. "Me daughter's beard'll be gray 'afore we're done waitin' on you. And I ain't even got a daughter yet!"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 12, 2007)

Zazz does not see or hear anything that would make him think something was amiss. He moves forward and grabs the belt pouch. Doing so, he gets a clearer view of the shadowy area in the thicket, which now definitely appears to be a break in the foliage.

It looks like the loop used for holding the pouch to a belt simply broke, allowing the pouch to fall to the ground, apparently unnoticed by whoever was wearing it at the time. Inside the pouch is a red and black polished Jasper. Norbrit, with a dwarf's sense of these things, notes that the jasper is probably worth about 50 gold pieces.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 12, 2007)

*Norbrit Nogginsplitter, dwarven fighter*

"'At's a nice rock," says Norbrit.  "Someone'll be missin' that'n. Can we be movin' on now, or ye got more sittin' t'do?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2007)

Zazz shakes his head and smiles at Norbit. "Your haste is bound to get the best of you one of these days, you stubborn dwarf!" He begins to walk away, moving toward the break in the foliage. He turns back to wink and add "Let me know when you do have that daughter, though. I'll shave her beard proper and make a wife out of her. Ha!"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 12, 2007)

*Norbrit Nogginsplitter, dwarven fighter*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Zazz shakes his head and smiles at Norbit. "Your haste is bound to get the best of you one of these days, you stubborn dwarf!" He begins to walk away, moving toward the break in the foliage. He turns back to wink and add "Let me know when you do have that daughter, though. I'll shave her beard proper and make a wife out of her. Ha!"




"Bah!" Norbrit spits.  "Ain't no daughter o'mine be marryin' no blasted elf! An' don't you be touchin' her beard ye durned theif!" Norbrit follows after Zazz, still swearing under his breath.  He may never outwardly admit it, but he always appreciates the lighthearted banter and the friendship behind it.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 12, 2007)

" you both need to cool the talking.. there's no telling what may be out here..." Laz would utter very softly as he pulld his crossbow level and loaded a bolt into it's place... he would try to stick near the middle of the party if possible and would look about the area with sharpened senses for anything out of the ordinary...

[sblock=OOC to Vigwyn] I'll also have you roll me a spot,listen, and possibly a search if there's need of it....[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 13, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> " you both need to cool the talking.. there's no telling what may be out here..." Laz would utter very softly as he pulld his crossbow level and loaded a bolt into it's place... he would try to stick near the middle of the party if possible and would look about the area with sharpened senses for anything out of the ordinary...




"Good!" Norbrit says, probably more loudly than most would like.  He continues to walk as he talks, not bothering to turn around to face whoever is behind him.

"If they be hearin' us, then they can come to us, save us the trouble o' findin' them.  Be more energy fer fightin' thataway."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

"Shhhhhhh!!!!" hisses Avaxasir loudly, from somewhere in the foliage ahead. A loud coarse laugh, nothing like the laughter of most elves, follows his hiss. Despite his noisy demeaner, the elf's footsteps are completely quiet as he crosses through the breach in the thicket.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 13, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Good!" Norbrit says, probably more loudly than most would like.  He continues to walk as he talks, not bothering to turn around to face whoever is behind him.
> 
> "If they be hearin' us, then they can come to us, save us the trouble o' findin' them.  Be more energy fer fightin' thataway."




"Besides," Aust started with a smile as he put his hand on the dwarf's shoulder "Ol' Norbrit here couldn't be silent if you you even offered to pay him." The cleric winked to Laz


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 13, 2007)

The merry party crashes through the brambles and finds itself in a squared depression in the rock wall. Though the area is heavily choked with ivy, you can make out several features of the niche. Straight in front of you is the outline of a large stone door. A morbid scene adorns the great stone door. The image depicts a robed and hooded man administering a potion to an enshrouded, skeletal corpse that lies upon a bier. Behind these figures, an open sarcophagus yawns. There does not appear to be any obvious opening mechanism or pull-ring on the door.

Many of the curling vines have been haphazardly torn down from the side walls, and behind them you can make out _bas relief_ carvings in the face of the stone wall. Upon the left wall is carved a tall, life-sized figure in a long, hooded robe. Though his countenance is grim, he stongly resembles the man depicted on the central wall. A life-sized skeleton wrapped in a death shroud is carved into the right-hand wall. The grooves of the relief are deep, giving the impression that the skeleton is about to step out of the wall. Though its arms are folded across its chest, the skelton's jaw hangs open wide as though frozen in a silent scream.



[sblock=Lazarius]Search check 20 + 5 = 25. You notice that the door is false and that the _bas relief_ on the right is actually a secret door. A fine crack is just barely discernable around the skeletal carving, and the shadowy niche that is the skeleton's mouth is deeper than it first appears.[/sblock]
[sblock=Norbrit]Search check 15 + 2 = 17. You notice with a dwarf's stonecunning that the door is false.[/sblock]
[sblock=Aust]You recognize the scene on the door as that of an acolyte of Soleth administering to a member of the faithful their peculiar draught to stave off undeath.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 13, 2007)

Laz will wait for them to inspect the mural on the wall more carefully... and if they do so he will snicker at them from a few feet back... then speak softly as he approched the secret door and stops about 5 feet from it.... 

" guys?.... hey guys?!.. the door is over HERE.... see the outline?" The mage would tell them as he pointed out the crack forming the door... he would also make mention the alcove in the skeletons mouth.... " wonder what goes in here... or maybe there's something inside mayhaps? Norbrit.... stick your hand in will you?... if you come back with a stump.. I've got bandages.." the mage would say with a playfull grin.... Once closer he will look for any writing or the like for him to decipher... perhaps it will tell him what goes in or what USED to be in the skeletons mouth....


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 13, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> Laz will wait for them to inspect the mural on the wall more carefully... and if they do so he will snicker at them from a few feet back... then speak softly as he approched the secret door and stops about 5 feet from it....
> 
> " guys?.... hey guys?!.. the door is over HERE.... see the outline?" The mage would tell them as he pointed out the crack forming the door... he would also make mention the alcove in the skeletons mouth.... " wonder what goes in here... or maybe there's something inside mayhaps? Norbrit.... stick your hand in will you?... if you come back with a stump.. I've got bandages.." the mage would say with a playfull grin.... Once closer he will look for any writing or the like for him to decipher... perhaps it will tell him what goes in or what USED to be in the skeletons mouth....




"Well open the durn thing then, smart guy," Norbrit says, somewhat annoyed.  "Might be usin' yer own hands though, I'll be needin' mine to hold me ax."

He turns to Zazz and slaps him on the shoulder.  "Why didn't _you_ notice that? 'At's yer job, innit?" Unable to stifle his yellow-toothed grin, he continues, "And a fine thief ye make, elf.  A fine thief at that..."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

Zazz smiles back at Norbit. "Perhaps if I didn't have a loud-mouthed, armor-jangling dwarf breaking my concentration every few minutes, I would have noticed." The elf moves to examine the crack indicating the secret door, his fingers running over the stone as he inspects it for a latching mechanism, and for any signs of danger.


[sblock=Vigwyn]
Search +6
[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 13, 2007)

Aust watches the scene unfold before him with a smile. He decides against saying anything about the mural though for knowing it would only be a lost cause trying to explain it


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Zazz smiles back at Norbit. "Perhaps if I didn't have a loud-mouthed, armor-jangling dwarf breaking my concentration every few minutes, I would have noticed." The elf moves to examine the crack indicating the secret door, his fingers running over the stone as he inspects it for a latching mechanism, and for any signs of danger.




"Well I don't reckon ye'd want me takin 'off me armor, would ye?" Norbrit asks.  "Then who'd ye have left to hind behind?" He ends his question with a confident chortle, suggesting that he is sure he's won the current battle of wits.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 13, 2007)

Laz would grin wide at the dwarfs responce and would wait for the thief to inspect the real door he'd found more carefully before moving any closer..... 

" oohhh no... If I'm to be a great mage of skilled magics.... I must have both hands to do so friend dwarf.. we'll let Zazz here risk his hand.. he's a crafty and quick sort heh...." he would say as he shifted his weight from one side to the other to look around Zazz for any scriptures to decipher....


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

"Crafty, eh?" says Zazz from where he examines the hidden portal. "That's nicer than what they usually call me."


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 14, 2007)

Aust shakes his head in mild amusement at the trio in front of him. "Atleast there's never a dull moment." The elven priest says


----------



## Rathan (Apr 14, 2007)

Laz would grin to Aust and then to Zazz....

 what?... I can't be the pompas mage ALL the time now can I?... besides... if I'm a jerk constanly... you'll start writing on me in my sleep and taking my share of the loot while I'm not looking.." he would say with a grin as he looked to Zazz as he said the last part of his statement....


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 14, 2007)

Zazz takes a close look at the secret door, but is unable to divine anything more about it than what Lazarius has already noted.

Lazarius looks around to see if he can find any kind of writing on the rocky wall, but there is none. The _bas relief_ carvings themselves are the only worked part of the stone.



[sblock=Zazz]Search check 3 + 6. Also, I did roll an automatic Search check for you as an elf when you first came close to the hidden door, but the result was too low to notice it.[/sblock]
[sblock=All]Excellent roleplaying! 50 XP for each of you. BTW, I'll be keeping track of group treasure and XP in the Rogues Gallery (see first post).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2007)

"Well, if there is a catch here, I can't find it," says Zazz, shrugging his shoulders. "Perhaps there is some other way to open this thing." The graceful elf walks over to the carving of the skeleton to inspect the opening in its mouth.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 14, 2007)

"Hmmmm, maybe if I......" The elven cleric trails off as he places his hand on the door and expends a turning on the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 14, 2007)

"Well," says Norbrit. "His mouth's open, try feedin' 'em sumptin'." He turns to look at Zazz,  "Where's dat rock ye found, Elf?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2007)

"Wow," says Avaxasir, an exaggerated tone of amazement in his voice, "a dwarf that uses his head for something other than filling a helmet...will wonders never cease." With a slight bow to his companion, Zazz removes the piece of Jasper from the pouch, and attempts to place it within the mouth of the skeleton.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 15, 2007)

"Now, now, the dwarf that's filling that helment has saved you from certian harm too many times to count.  Give him alittle more credit......even if he doesn't bathe much." Aust chids slightly with a smile


----------



## Rathan (Apr 15, 2007)

Laz would look to them all picking on the dwarf and chuckled and moved over to Norbrit in his...... defence....

 My friends... Norbrit is a very misunderstood creature... even *I* don't understand him very often... although good natured most of the time... he does still have his faults... he's not a mage for instance..." the witty wizard would utter softly as he knocked on Norbrits helm and leaned down to whisper to him  don't let them or me get to you my stout friend.. I trust you with my life... and always will" he would again lean back up to his full height and peek his head around those gathered at the door at the mention of the pouch and gem found.. wonding how they'd manage to make themselves and himself look like bumbling adventuring bafoons this time..

[sblock=Vigwin] Do we note the XP on our chara sheets now.. or is that done at aventures end?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 15, 2007)

"Bah!  Just open the blasted door, will ye?" Norbrit is obviously tired of the talk, and steps back to those more _skilled_ than he get them through the door.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 16, 2007)

Aust makes an attempt to use his divine gifts to affect any undead sprit that might be haunting the entrance, in the hopes that it will open the way. The others watch respectfully, but in the end, they are all disappointed, and the attempt comes to naught.

Then Zazz, acting on Norbrit's idea, drops the jasper down the gaping stone maw of the skeletal carving. The party listens to the clacking of the precious stone as it tumbles down a small tunnel carved into the figure, almost certainly as part of the opening mechanism. But instead of the brief sound ending with the grinding of an opening door, it ends with a faint splashing noise as the jasper apparently falls into a small cistern of some sort within the carving.


[sblock]If this is getting old for you, I'll allow Int checks to figure out how to open the secret door--just let me know.

You can add awarded XP to your character sheets any time you want. I'll keep a running list with dates and amounts awarded in the first post of the Rogues Gallery.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 16, 2007)

Laz would place his hand to his chin and drink in all that surrounded him... he would look over the door the mural and the opposite carving across from the skeleton..... 

" hmmmm... I wonder if....." the mage would utter as he comtemplated his choices and wracked his brain hard.....

[sblock=Vigwin] I'll take that int check... not that's this is getting old... but I want the adventure to keep moving.. I'm have LOADS of fun rp'ing it out! hehe[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2007)

"Most interesting," says Zazz, a slight frown on his face. "Looks like Norbit's idea just cost a valuable find." The elf shrugs, and points at the image on the false door. "The figures in the image are the same as these two. Perhaps if we pour a liquid down the skeleton's throat?"


----------



## Rathan (Apr 16, 2007)

Laz would look to Zazz then back to his healing potions on his belt.... then glared....

 ooohhh no.. I paid a pretty copper for these... I'm not pouring them into a wall! I won't have it!" the mage would say as he looked about.... " anyone got a waterskin?.. maybe just plain ole' water will work? the wizard asks forgetting he has one on him himself...


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 16, 2007)

Norbrit tries unsuccessfully to stifle a snort, and the others immediately know what his lewd mind is conjuring without even having to ask.  He looks at the others as they look at him and turns away not out of embarrassment, but to continue his thoughts without intrusion.  His friends can see his stout frame bobbing up and down from the laughter he is so desperately trying to keep hidden.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 16, 2007)

Rathan would notice the stout one and shakes his head, his hand comming up to cup his face in a faceplam as he can't help but grin.....

" I still think that's a better option than using my healing potions my fine dwarven friend....." the mage would say as if reading the dwarfs mind in the matters of the liquid needed to test thier theory....


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2007)

Zazz joins his comrades in a hearty laugh at the bawdy suggestion. "That hole is a bit high, though...looks like someone other than Norbit will have to step up!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 16, 2007)

Laz would look around and shake his head sagely as he then spoke....

" I'm sorry I didn't go to school for nearly 4 years as a mage to... well.. you know... in a statue of a skeletons mouth thankyou..." the mage would say with almost a better than thou attitude about him... he wasn't persay but he knew he wasn't doing what they all wanted someone to do...


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 17, 2007)

Aust just stares at the trio in astonishment.  "No one is pissing on the door! That's just wrong, vile, and down right rude."   He says as he walks over to the statue, pulling out his waterskin,  blesses the water quickly and pours some into the mouth of the skeleton


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

Zazz shrugs and gives Norbit a wink. "It would have been fun," he says to the dwarf, just loud enough for Aust to overhear him.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 17, 2007)

Laz would shake he head softly as he was apprently included in thier little idea of pissing on the door and seemed slightly offended... though he was over it quickly as he moved over to Aust and looked over his sholder hoping his idea will work.. he wanted to get a move on....


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 18, 2007)

Aust pours a small amount of water into the skeletal figure's mouth, which he hears rushing down the same small tunnel as the jasper had a few moments before. Immediately, you hear the sound of grinding stone. As the door slowly opens inward, dirt and pebbles dislodged from the rocky wall pepper the ground at its base, and the faintly musty odor of freshly disturbed earth wafts from the darkness within.

Peeking in past the few ragged vines that still hang over the newly revealed entrance to the catacombs, you see that beyond the door lies a hallway of lovingly worked stone. The passage is only about 5 feet wide and the ceiling is approximately ten feet high. The short hallway makes an abrupt left turn to travel deeper into the rocky hillside--and out of your sight...

[sblock=OOC]Your guys' roleplaying is cracking me up, LOL!

Don't forget that you will need a light source to see in the catacombs.

Lazarius: I did not make an Int check for you because you guys ended up figuring it out without that.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 18, 2007)

Laz takes a peek over Austs sholder.. his eyes trying to adjust to the darkness within as he moves an arm over his head and retives a flask of oil from one of the side pockets of his pack. Once retived he pops the cork and pours the slimy yellow liquid into the lantern hanging from his belt and places the vail back in his pack. Once that is done he moves to retive his flint and steel from one of his robe pockets and lights it quickly....

" I warn you all if I need to cast.. or get startled.. it could be lights out.." Laz says with a smile and a jovial little chuckle...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2007)

Seeing the door to the catacombs open, Zazz smiles widely and slaps Norbit on the shoulder. "Guess I'm smarter than the average elf, eh?" The elf laughs, stopping as he notices Laz lighting his lamp. At the wizard's words, the elf chuckles and removes a steel rod from his pack, the tip of which glows as brightly as any torch. "Don't worry...you can rely on my considerable experience to make sure the lights stay on if you have to busy yourself casting a spell."

Drawing his rapier with his right hand and holding his _everburning torch_ aloft in his left, Avaxasir moves cautiously through the now open door. He stops at the corner to peek around, making sure there is no immediate danger.



[sblock=For All]
For those that care, I added a pic of Avaxasir to my character sheet in the rogue's gallery.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Seeing the door to the catacombs open, Zazz smiles widely and slaps Norbit on the shoulder. "Guess I'm smarter than the average elf, eh?"




"Ha!" Norbrit bellows.  "Ye throw'd a perfectly good jasper down a hole fer no good reason and yer callin' yerself smart?  Ha!"

Norbrit shakes his head in dismay as he pushes past the group to the front of the line.

[sblock=ooc]Norbrit's darkvision and stonecunning should come in handy right about now.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2007)

Zazz sputters at the dwarf's words. "What? That was your idea, rock-skull! I figure you owe each of us at least ten gold for losing that stone!!!"


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 18, 2007)

Aust turns to Zazz and with a smile says "Who is the bigger fool? The fool or the fools who follows him?" He then proceeds into the tunnel after the dwarf


----------



## Rathan (Apr 18, 2007)

Laz will slip in behind Aust not wanting really to be last in line mind you as he speaks softly to his companions...

" The blind leading the blind if you will? he asks as he turns to Aust with a wink only half seen as the shawods of the room mask half of his face.... Laz then would turn his attention to the finely cafted walls and comtemplated...  uhhhh Norbrit... shouldn't you let Zazz go first?... he's rather innept at finding those pesky traps we always seem to fall into? heh... the always thinking wizard utters softly with a friendly smile to the drawf....


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2007)

Zazz finds himself nodding at Laz' words. "I should go first. If we let Norbit take the lead, every enemy from here to Hades will hear him coming." The graceful elf moves moves forward silently, demonstrating his skill at stealth.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Zazz sputters at the dwarf's words. "What? That was your idea, rock-skull! I figure you owe each of us at least ten gold for losing that stone!!!"




Norbrit continues on, not hearing the elf's words, or at least pretending he doesn't.



			
				Rathan said:
			
		

> uhhhh Norbrit... shouldn't you let Zazz go first?... he's rather innept at finding those pesky traps we always seem to fall into? heh...




"Huh?" the dwarf says dumbly. As Zazz passes him he shakes off his bewilderment and follows a safe distance behind.  "Blasted wizards, ne'er makin' no sense," he mumbles to himself as he rattles down the corridor.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 19, 2007)

The party enters the darkness of the catacombs, with Zazz leading the way. The everburning torch and the lamp cast eerie flickering lights in enclosed space, causing the party's shadows to dance crazily on the walls.

Zazz stops at the corner and briefly peeks around. There is nothing immediately apparent that would indicate any danger. The hallway merely travels 20 or so more feet north before turning left again.

The party moves forward. Making your way deeper into the catacombs, you notice some oddities about the place. Most obviously, sound travels strangely. Your words to each other seems flat and dull, and not quite as loud as they should be. Even Norbrit's clanging armor does not make as much noise as you would expect. It is as if the lingering magic in the catacombs is somehow dampening the way sound carries.

Another observation is that the stone walls seem oddly altered as well. Although they were obviously worked with great care from the grey stone, they have taken on a faint, bluish tinge. Moreover, they are riddled with innumerable tiny craters. Laz and Norbrit recognize this erosion as a result of prolonged exposure to powerful transmutation magic.

Zazz stops again at the second corner and peers around. The stone hallway ends abruptly at a wooden door with a wrought iron pull ring.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 19, 2007)

"Aye," Norbrit says as he runs his fingers along the eroded wall.  "Lotsa magic bein' in here once. Almost gone now, but there be still bits o'it hangin' about."

Norbrit nods toward the door.  "Best be seein' what's on the other side o' that door, Elf."


----------



## Rathan (Apr 19, 2007)

Laz notes the walls carefully and ponders casting detect magic... but with the walls looking as they do he thinks better of it and holds off... once at the door he holds his position and readies his crossbow and levels it.... waiting....

" Zazz... please be careful with the with the door.." Laz says as he clams up now and lets the rogue work his magic...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2007)

Zazz smiles at his friends' concern, and moves forward to inspect the wooden door. After checkng the door for any sign of danger, the elf leans into it, pressing his ear against the smooth wood. Although the place seemed to dampen sound, perhaps he would get lucky and hear something beyond...


[sblock=For Vigwyn]
*Search +6, Listen +4*
[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 20, 2007)

Nothing about the door appears to be out of place. You do ascertain that the door is unlocked.

You hear no sound at all from beyond the door. Given how muted sound is in this place, though, you are left usure as to what this might signify.

[sblock=OOC]Search 14 + 6 = 20.
Listen 8 + 4 = 12.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

With a look at his companions to ensure they are set, the elf motions to Norbit to ready to charge through the door, and then grasps hold of the pull ring. Bracing himself, Zazz yanks the door open.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 20, 2007)

Norbrit nods at the elf, signaling that he is ready.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2007)

Laz nods as well as he keeps his crossbow trained at the door in case anything rushes through once opened.....

"Well... here goes nothin..." the mage says with a smile as he readies himself for anything.....


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 21, 2007)

Aust draws his longsword, ready for anything


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 22, 2007)

As Zazz throws open the door, you are greeted by six kobolds with very surprised looks in a large rectangular room. Five of the reptilian humanoids are squatting around a chalk circle on the floor, where they had been playing dice. They wear piecemeal leather armor, and have spears leaning against the wall or laying on the floor next to them. 

Looking on with a scowl is a bigger kobold in chain armor, hefting a finely crafted mace.

At the far end of the room, a heavy bronze gong scored with many dents hangs from a pair of hooks. Beside it hangs a metal rod with padding on one end.


[sblock=OOC]I'm ruling that you get a surprise round. Also, I'll allow Norbrit and Aust to start in the same square without any penalty to movement, provided at least one of you moves (you can't end a combat round in the same square. Laz, you should be able to target some enemies from your spot around the corner, plus you have cover.

In the surprise round, you get one standard or move action, plus any free actions you can take.

Initiative order for the surprise round:
Aust 12 + 1 = 13
Zazz 6 + 4 = 10
Norbrit 9 + 1 = 10
Laz 3 + 6 = 9[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2007)

"Don't let them sound the alarm," cries Zazz, rushing (quite uncharacteristically) recklessly into the room to engage the kobolds. With the enemy caught offguard, the nimble elf dances into the toom and thrusts his rapier at one of the little beasties.


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 17, HP: 14/14
5' step forward, attack K3
Rapier +6, 1d6+1 (crit 18-20)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] whelp.. with my placement.... casting any kind of spell with line of sight is pretty much out.... can I see anyone of them at ALL Vigwyn... especially any of them near the gong?.... if so I'll magic missile... if not.... it's shield spell for me heh.... I'll wait to get an answer before I post so as to not look like a fool and have to edit heh[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 22, 2007)

Norbrit sees the kobolds and smiles.  "Now we be talkin'," he says as a bit of spittle drips from his lips.  With his yellow, toothy grin he charges into the room swinging at whichever he encounters first.

[sblock=ooc]Greataxe +7 (+9 w/ charge), cleave to the right if possible (making his way to the big guy.)[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 22, 2007)

Aust does his best to hold his comrades back saying, "Look, we might be able to get out of this without a fight.  And that makes things easier on everyone."   The elf then turns to the kobolds, walking in the door, putting his longsword away.  "We don't want a fight.  We're just passing through to check in on the rest of the ruins.  Maybe we can work on some sort of agreement, and everyone gets to keep their head." Aust says in a non threating manner, keeping his hands in plain sight, and above all else no threating movements.  

OOC Must we always slay the poor kobolds without giving them a chance to speak for themseves? lol


----------



## Rathan (Apr 22, 2007)

" Norbrit.... gibe the little buggers a chance to speak.... we have plenty of time for action later I'm sure there is a vast amount of this place left to explore.." the wizard says softly as he looks down at the nearest kobland and speaks in draconic hoping it understands..... " No hurt little men... no hurt! Just talk!" Laz would bellow hoping all of them would hear from his rear position in the hallway....


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 23, 2007)

Aust slowly moves into the room and tries to communicate with the kobolds. Though the kobolds do not understand his words, they do hear Laz talking from the hallway in Draconic. However, it quickly becomes clear to all involved that the attempts at making peace with the guards will come to no avail.

"Attack them, you fools," barks the kobold in chain armor. "Sound the gong and attack!" Only Lazarius understands the words, and the kobold's voice, like all the sounds in this place, is muted. However, the deadly tone is clear to all.

Springing into action, Zazz leaps through the doorway, making sure to leave room for Norbrit's charge, and skewers one of the monsters through the middle of its forehead, dropping it instantly.

Following closely on his heels, Norbrit rushes in, swinging his waraxe in a vicious arc. The squatting kobold raises its arms in a defensive gesture, but the axe slices easily through its arms, continuing nearly all the way through its body.

Lazarius hurriedly speaks a few arcane words and points his outspread fingers toward the kobold closest to the large bronze gong. A brightly glowing bolt of energy flies forth from his hand and drops the kobold to the floor with a smouldering crater in its chest.

[sblock=OOC]I've bent the rules a bit here to try and let everybody have a chance to do what they wanted, allowing a full round of actions, and ignoring some AoO provocations.

Aust: Moves 20'. Rushed Diplomacy check 20 + 5 - 10 = 15, kobolds still hostile (even without the penalty for making a rushed check the result would only have changed the kobolds' attitudes from hostile to unfriendly, and they would not have allowed the party to get through the guardroom without a fight).

Zazz: Moves 5'. Atk K4 12 + 6 = 18, hits. Dmg 6 + 1 + 6 = 13. K4 at -9 hp.

Norbrit: Charges K3. Atk 8 + 9 = 17, hits. Dmg 10 + 3 = 13. K3 at -9 hp. No Cleave target available.

Lazarius: Moves 5'. _Magic missile_ at K1 (closest to gong). Dmg 4 + 1 = 5. K1 at -1 hp.

As a general rule, I indicate dead or dying monsters in red.

The kobolds initiative roll (2 + 1 = 3) puts them dead last in the order.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

Ever one to press the advantage, Zazz whips his thin blade out of the dying kobold's forehead and steps forward. As he does so, he thrusts his rapier at the next foe in line.



[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 17, HP: 14/14
5' step forward, attack K5
Rapier +6, 1d6+1 (crit 18-20)

Note: If Aust slays the closest kobold, Zazz will move to engage the leader-guy!
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 23, 2007)

Laz sighs softly as he he to resort to such violence and noting these kobalds were none the friendly. The wizard moves cautiously into the room stopping just inside the doors frame and hefts his crossbow aiming at whichever target is NOT in melee with one of his companioins (this action will totally depend on my pecking order in the inits... that's why I'm providing two actions here), untill he was more skilled with the weapon he'd not take the chance of clipping one of them in the back. If this was not an option the brave mage would pull a dagger into hand and rush the gong forgoing attacks to his body in hopes of protecting it from a straggling kobald looking to send the alarm. It will be a brazen move for the crafty mage but the others must remain in combat if they wished to advance. Laz was the best canidate for this task, or so *he* thought.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 23, 2007)

Laz sighs softly as he has to resort to such violence and noting these kobalds were none the friendly. The wizard moves cautiously into the room stopping just inside the doors frame and hefts his crossbow aiming at whichever target is NOT in melee with one of his companioins (this action will totally depend on my pecking order in the inits... that's why I'm providing two actions here), untill he was more skilled with the weapon he'd not take the chance of clipping one of them in the back. If this was not an option the brave mage would pull a dagger into hand and rush the gong forgoing attacks to his body in hopes of protecting it from a straggling kobald looking to send the alarm. It will be a brazen move for the crafty mage but the others must remain in combat if they wished to advance. Laz was the best canidate for this task, or so *he* thought.

[sblock=Combat Info] Init: +6, AC:12 HP's: 13/13
Again.. one of two actions.. if I'm first or near first in the pecking order I'll fire at the nearest Kobald NOT in melee combat, if I'm near the bottom and all Kol's are currently being dealt with,     I'll go with my plan B as stated in the rp above...[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 23, 2007)

Please that his ax hadn't failed him, Norbrit tears it free from the filleted kobold and in a swift motion brings it back around with another powerful, growling swing at the closest of his foes.  Through his wild eyes and feral grunts, the others know that he is having great fun.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 23, 2007)

"So much for diplomatic solutions." Aust growls as he draws back out his longsword with his shield, prepared to defend himself

[sblock=Combat info] Ac 19 Hp 17/17
mw Longsword +1 to hit[1d8, crit 19-20/x2 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]
Move action to draw sword and shield[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 25, 2007)

Aust stands his ground, readying himself for battle by drawing his sword and shield.

Zazz and Norbrit continue to press the attack. Zazz steps forward and whips his rapier into another kobold--but the tip of the weapon gets tangled up in its leather armor. The kobold, who can barely believe its own luck, reaches down to grab its spear. But the rogue makes it pay, plunging his rapier into the top of its skull.

Norbrit has similar success, moving deeper into the room and hacking another kobold to pieces.

The wizard Lazarius makes a brave gambit. He pulls his dagger and makes his way over the dead and dying kobolds, past Norbrit, to the gong. With a dismissive laugh, the big kobold in chain armor moves around the wizard toward the gong. Lazarius takes a couple of swipes at the beast, but to no avail. The kobold raises his mace, and brings the metal head crashing down into the gong.

The expected cacophony never materializes. Instead the sound of the gong falls dead in the room, just like every other sound in this place. The kobold, though, does not seem to mind; knowing that he has done his job in sounding the alarm, he turns to face his attackers with an evil grin.

[sblock=OOC]Aust: Draws sword and shield.

Zazz: 5' step NE. Atk K5 5 + 6 = 11. Miss (FF AC 14).

Norbrit: Moves 5' W. Atk K2 7 + 7 = 14. Hits, Dmg 3 + 3 = 6. K2 at -2 hp.

Lazarius: Moves 30', drawing dagger along the way. Readies attack against any kobold approaching the gong.

KW: Moves 15', provoking AoO from Laz and triggering Laz's readied atk.
AoO 7 + 0 = 7. Misses (AC 17).
Readied Atk 2 + 0 = 0. Misses (AC 17).
Strikes gong as move action.

K1: Fails to stabilize (d% = 41). Loses 1 hp. K1 at -2 hp.

K2: Fails to stabilize (d% = 14). Loses 1 hp. K2 at -3 hp.

K3: Stabilizes (d% = 95). K3 stable at -9.

K4: Fails to stabilize (d% = 3). Loses 1 hp. K4 dead.

K5: Picks up his spear, provoking AoO from Zazz.
AoO 19 + 6 = 25. Crit roll 9 + 6 = 15. Crit, Dmg 6 + 1 + 5 + 1 = 13. K5 at -9 hp.

*FYI:* Ivellious: I'm sorry this one didn't go the diplomacy route, but I can promise you that there is at least one encounter in the adventure that is particularly ammenable to the use of the Diplomacy skill.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 25, 2007)

Laz gulps as the rather ominous leader stands before him and onces dropping down into a defensive stance he would cast a volley of two bright bolts of magic at it (magic missile, casting defensively)...

 little help guys.... LITTLE HELP!" shouts the mage in this extreamly dangerous situation.... not only did he make a brazen move.... he failed to complete his objective... both disappointed in himself and now putting his life in serious risk he calls on his allies for a bit of help!


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 25, 2007)

Seeing a clear line to the apparent leader, Norbrit grits his teeth and raises his axe, and with a guttural roar charges the largest of the kobolds.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 25, 2007)

Aust, seeing Laz in over his head, moves to engage the kobold leader, and takes a swing at him, yelling in anger, "It didn't have to be like this! It could've been easier!"

[sblock=OOC] Don't worry about it.  I'd already figured this is how this encounter would've gone anyways, but I want Aust to be like this. It just seems to fit his character as the "I wanna save all the lives I can without killing others" person.  Seriously, don't worry about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2007)

Zazz swears explosively as the kobold sounds the alarm. Maybe next time he told his companions to stop someone from sounding the alarm, they would listen. And what was Laz doing now? Standing his ground with an armed opponent and filling up a prime flanking position that the rogue could use to his advantage? Zazz can only shake his head as he moves forward to engage the armored kobold.


[sblock=Combat Info]

AC: 17, HP: 14/14
Move 10' forward, attack KW
Rapier +6, 1d6+1 (crit 18-20)

[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 26, 2007)

The party quickly converges on the remaining kobold, determined to kill him, but the monster manages to dodge the attacks of both Zazz and Norbrit. Only Aust's weapon connects, his sword gliding though the chain mail, sending blood and silvery links raining to the stone floor. The wizard sends a bolt of energy crashing into the kobold, leaving a smoking hole in its scaly flesh.

Chocking on blood and convulsed with pain, the kobold manages another threat. "Ydek has alerted Tazex of your presence, so you are doomed. You may kill Ydek, but I'll take one or two of you with me!" The cowardly beast then lunges at the most vulnerable of his opponents, dealing a crushing blow to Lazarius with his heavy mace.


[sblock=OOC]Aust: Moves 15'. Atk KW 15 + 4 = 19. Hits, Dmg 5 + 2 = 7 hp. KW at 11 hp.

Zazz: Moves 10'. Atk KW 1 + 6 = 7. Miss (AC 17).

Norbrit: Charges 10'. Atk KW 3 + 9 = 12. Miss (AC 17).

Lazarius: Casting defensively, _magic missile_, Concentration check (DC 16) 17 + 10 = 27 succeeds. Dmg 4 + 1 = 5. KW at 6 hp.

KW: Atk Lazarius 18 + 4 = 22. Hits, Dmg 6 hp. Lazarius at 7 hp.

K1: Fails to stabilize (d% = 57). Loses 1 hp. K1 at -3 hp.

K2: Fails to stabilize (d% = 35). Loses 1 hp. K2 at -4 hp.

K3: Stable at -9.

K4: Dead.

K5: Fails to stabilize (d% = 85). Loses 1 hp. K5 dead.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 26, 2007)

"Bah!" Norbrit spits as he brings his ax up for another swing. "'Tain't nothin' worse than a mouthin' kobold!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

"Be a good chap, and die now," says Zazz, thrusting again with his rapier.


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 17, HP: 14/14
Attack KW
Rapier +6, 1d6+1 (crit 18-20)
[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 26, 2007)

"You're right, you will die! And Tazex too if he doesn't listen!" The cerlic yells at his enemy as he attacks the kobold again


----------



## Rathan (Apr 26, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] sorry I haven't posted in a couple days y'all... I've had monitor issues... i.e... it blew up on me and I had to wait to get a new one..... all fixed now though.....[/sblock]

The brave mage having now failed his objective and now bleeding all over the place,yet mainly in himself, tries to find a route away from the Kobald as his friends come his rescue. If he cannot escape without the threat of another heavy mace hit, he swings hard at the KW's flank as he was surrounded at all sides.....

 My spleen! I think he broke my spleen!...you'll pay for that armored freak! the cafty, and now seriously enraged, wizard sputters as he looks for an escape route and barring that a swing to the kobalds throat....


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 27, 2007)

Aust takes another swing at the kobold, but does not connect this time. Zazz, however, threads the point of his rapier through a chink in the kobold's armor and into its evil heart, dropping it to the floor, lifeless.

Now that the immediate threat is ended, your eyes take in a few more details of the room. Each of the three wooden doors is topped with a lofty arch. An _arcane mark_ is etched into the north wall. Lazarius recognizes this mark as the personal symbol of Verdivis the transmuter.


[sblock=OOC]Aust: Atk KW 4 + 4 = 8. Miss (AC 17).

Zazz: Atk KW 19 + 6 = 25. Crit roll 11 + 6 = 17. Crit, Dmg 1 + 1 + 5 + 1 = 8 hp. KW at -2 hp.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 27, 2007)

Norbrit stops his ax mid-swing as he sees the kobold fall.  "Could've saved some fer the rest of us, Elf," he says to Zazz.

Norbrit looks back and forth at the remaining doors, as if trying to decide which one to go through.  Finally he settles for the one opposite the one they came through and moves towards it.  As his dwarven ire rises so does his foot, ready to plow through the closed door.

[sblock=ooc]I figure that Norbrit has been adventuring with the others long enough that they'll know what he's getting ready to do, and will have time to stop him if they wish.  If not, he'll kick it open without a second thought.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 27, 2007)

"blasted dwarf wait... lets loot and search THIS  room first.. there might be something here we need later on.. you KNOW the rules of adventurning!" the mage shouts as he then points to the arcan marks above the doors.... "All marks of the transmuter Verdivis they are.... I think from here-on in we need to be a bit more cautious.... as I'm out of attack spells and those arcane marks give me the creeps... the intelligent wizard says as he moves to check the bodies and the surrounding room for more items or information that may be of value or importance....

[sblock=OOC] I will take some search and spot check please Vigwyn for anything on the bodies or anything out of place in the room.... looking for anything of any importance...[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2007)

"Yes, hold up a bit Norbit. Stand guard or something," says Zazz with a wave of his hand at the dwarf. The elf turns his attention to searching the chamber, and the bodies.


[sblock=Vigwyn]
Search +6
[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 28, 2007)

The party takes some time to carefully examine the guardroom and the bodies of the fallen guards. Aside from the _arcane mark_ of Verdivis on the north wall, there is nothing special about this room; its construction is exactly the same as that of the preceding hallway.

The bloody corpses yield a few items of value. In amongst their rag-tag leather armor, the lesser kobolds are wearing belts with various pouches attached. All told, they contain 10 platinum pieces and 11 gold pieces. One of the belts is missing a pouch, which has recently been torn off and lost.

The greater kobold's finely-crafted mace is of masterwork quality. Tucked away in his chain armor you find a carefully folded up scroll, which Aust easily identifies as _cure moderate wounds_.

In addition, the dice used by the kobolds turn out to be carved from granite. Norbrit recognizes them as being worth about 10 gold pieces.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 28, 2007)

Norbrit begins to whistle a dwarven tune while he waits for the others to finish pondering over the room. His whistling doesn't last long, however, as the muted sound in the room only frustrates him even more.

"You done ponderin' yet, Elf? Let's be gettin' outta here."


----------



## Rathan (Apr 28, 2007)

Las nods softly to Norbrit and waves a hand towards the door as he hefts his crossbow.... "Pick a door Noribrit my impatient friend... it's time to move on..." the mage says as he readies himself for moving on...


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 28, 2007)

"Pick a door, but please let Zazz take a look at it first.  Remeber what happened the last time you got impatient?" Aust says with a slight smirk on his face 

OOC If it doesn't fit with your character industry , that he has opened a few doors without being checked for traps then let me know, and I'll change it, but I can easily see the dwarf busting through a trapped door outta sheer boredom.  Also if you don't mind it, then I think you should come up with the aftermath of said event.  It is your character anyways


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2007)

Zazz moves to inspect Norbit's door of choice before the dwarf can go barging through it.




[sblock=Vigwyn]

Search +6

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 28, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> "Pick a door, but please let Zazz take a look at it first.  Remeber what happened the last time you got impatient?" Aust says with a slight smirk on his face




"Bah!" Norbrit spits.  "'Twas just a scratch!"



			
				Ivellious said:
			
		

> OOC If it doesn't fit with your character industry , that he has opened a few doors without being checked for traps then let me know, and I'll change it, but I can easily see the dwarf busting through a trapped door outta sheer boredom.  Also if you don't mind it, then I think you should come up with the aftermath of said event.  It is your character anyways




[sblock]I think that's a perfectly reasonably assumption.  In fact, that's what I built him for, so he will most definitely do it again sometime soon, I'm sure. [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 29, 2007)

Zazz closely examines the door and finds nothing out of place. The door is unlocked. No sound penetrates from the other side.

[sblock=OOC]Search 4 + 6 = 10[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2007)

"After you, dwarf." Zazz lifts his sunrod high and brandishes his rapier, an steps into line behind his stout companion.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 29, 2007)

Laz stands half lit from the torches and lanterns in the room he watches over the rogues and dwarfs sholders as they examine and then wait to open the door... he has his crossbow ready just in case...

" ready when you are my friends" the mage exclaimed and smiled as he waited for the pack to move on into the next room or hallway...


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 30, 2007)

Norbrit moves to the door and nods at Zazz.  "Scared, Elf?" he asks with a grin. His eyes on Zazz's instead of the door, he opens it blindly and maintains his gnarled grin.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 30, 2007)

Aust stands behind Laz with his sword and shield drawn.  He taps Laz with his sword lightly as if to say ready, and to give a neverous twitch to the wizard.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 30, 2007)

Every breath is held as Norbrit releases the wrought iron latch and opens the door. The heavy wooden door slowly swings forward with a muted creaking sound to reveal...

...another hallway. The construction of this hallway is similar to the first. As the party moves deeper into the catacombs, though, the underground environment becomes noticeably chilly. And as fresh air is left behind, the smell of must and mold creep in. Here and there a cobweb dangles from a wall or the ceiling.

This hallway travels about twenty feet before opening into an oddly-shaped chamber. Here the ceiling reaches a height of fifteen feet. The most obvious feature of this room, seeming to step from the wall itself, is the great stone figure of man in a billowing cloak. This _bas relief_ statue depicts a hooded figure bearing a grim expression and holding a broadsword with its blade facing down. The other hand is held at arms length with the palm facing out, as if commanding you to halt. Though the sword is held in a non-threatening manner, its mere presence out of the scabbard adds a clear warning to that command.

To the right of the statue, another hallway leads out of the room. You can see about 15 feet down this passage before it becomes a staircase travelling further down into the catacombs.


[sblock=Aust]You clearly recognize this figure as depicting Soleth. Given that Soleth is the god of peaceful death, you are not surprised that a burial place built by his followers would include such a figure to warn off trespassers.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2007)

As Laz passes the depiction of the man with the sword he extands a hand running his fingers of the magic worn walls and admires the finely chipped stonework. He looks about a bit on the walls and floors for anything out of the ordinary, well more so than normal when adventuring...

[sblock=Skill Checks]
Search Check (1d20+5=22)
Spot Check (1d20+4=17)
If you need more rolls as we stroll through let me know Vigwyn....[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 30, 2007)

Norbrit steps up to the stone statue to have a better look at and around it before moving on down the passage.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 30, 2007)

Aust kneels down in front of the statue, offering a small prayer for safe passage deeper into the catacombs to get rid of the infestation in it.  He then stands up and looks around at the group watching what they are doing


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2007)

Zazz keeps his eyes on the stairs as the rest of his companions investigate the chamber and the statue.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 2, 2007)

The stone feels cool to the touch to Lazarius. This is not at all unexpected in the underground catacombs, and matches perfectly the chill in the air.

As Aust kneels and prays in front of the statue, he is struck with a sharp sense of guilt. This is the still, small voice imparted by his deity, who is not at all happy with this act. Soleth is a lawful god, and his ways are at odds with the god of the elves.

Zazz watches the darkened stairs as his companions go about their business in the chamber. His steady eyes see nothing creeping up from beyond.

Norbrit has examined many stone statues in his time. Most of the dwarven works he has seen are of finer quality (though this statue was certainly carved by skilled hands), but seldom has the message been more clear. The followers of Soleth that built these walls would not have the resting place disturbed.

Norbrit steps back and around to look at the statue from various angles. He steps into one particular spot near the north wall and immediately notices that he has begun to stink horribly. Seconds later, a greenish vapor begins to exude through the pores of his skin. Aust, who is kneeling close by, is nearly overcome by the stench. Zazz and Lazarius, who are somewhat farther away, notice the awful smell, but do not need to fight off its sickening effects. Oddly enough, Norbrit himself does not need to fight off the effects of the noisome smell either.

[sblock=OOC]The smelly effect began when Norbrit stepped into the square marked by the X on the map.

Aust: Fort save 13 + 4 =17. Success.

Everybody took 20 on Search and Spot checks. Nothing out of the ordinary was noticed (except for the stench effect on Norbrit, obviously).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2007)

Despite the possiblity of danger nearby, the good-natured carefree elf cannot help but laugh out loud at the dwarf's predicament. "And you always wondered why I referred to Norbit as 'that stinking dwarf!' Ha, Ha, HA! Now you know."


----------



## industrygothica (May 2, 2007)

"What'n the nine hells?" Norbrit holds out his arms and watches the vapor seep from his skin.  "Blasted wizards!"

"And you!" he says to Zazz.  "Ye know'd this was here all along, din't ye?"  He steps toward him angerly.  "But ye lemme step into it anywayt, din't ye?"

He turns around noisily, obviously frustrated and a bit embarrassed.  "Bah!  Bound t'wear off eventually."  He huffs as he proceeds into the passage, not bothering to forward the warning that he interpreted from the statue.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2007)

Zazz tries to stifle his guffaws as Norbit heads down the passage, and then begins following his companion. The elf makes sure to keep his distance from the stinking dwarf, though, letting the dwarf get a few paces ahead. Holding his _torch_ high, the elf continues to chuckle as he walks.


----------



## Rathan (May 2, 2007)

Laz could also not help but chuckle slightly and makes a wide birth around the rather noxious gas..... he shook his head softly at the clumsiness of the dwarf and again tried to round the pack up from the hysterics to move along further into the passage...." come come... show's over my friends.. lets move along please.." the wizard said with a smile and a nudge to each of his friends sholders..


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 4, 2007)

The party moves to the staircase, giving Norbrit a wide berth. The stairs drop down about twenty feet, apparently opening into a much larger room at the bottom.

As Norbrit is about halfway down the stone steps, the smell wears off. At the same moment, Zazz has begun down the steps and Lazarius and Aust are about to follow. Without any warning, the steps suddenly collapse to form a crude inclined plane. As Norbrit and Zazz slide down to the bottom, concealed metal hooks spring from the side walls along the length of the staircase, ripping and tearing at the elf and dwarf. The two leave streaks of fresh blood on the incline, ending up in a heap at the bottom of the steps, and leaving Aust and Lazarius alone at the top.

[sblock=Norbrit and Zazz]The room at the bottom of the stairs is quite large. Flickering green torchlight from the far end of the room silhouettes a massive, 10-foot high barrier that appears to have been formed by piling up all sorts of salvaged caravan goods (wheels, doors, furniture, steed harnesses, and the like). The smell of unwashed, scaly hides is strong, and a faint smell of rotting flesh also taints the air.[/sblock]
[sblock=All]Due to stonecunning, Norbrit get automatic Search check for the stonework trap: 8 + 2 = 10, fails.
Trap attacks Norbrit 12 + 10 = 22. Hits, Dmg (1d6+1) 5 + 1 = 6 hp. Norbrit reduced to 18 hp.
Trap attacks Zazz 20 + 10 = 30. Crit roll 19 + 10 = 29. Crit, Dmg 3 + 1 + 2 + 1 = 7 hp. Zazz reduced to 7 hp.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 4, 2007)

"Bah!" Norbrit again spits his familiar expression as he begins to slide down the ramp.  "Oh!" and "Ouch!" and "Blasted Elf!" are all the others can hear as the hooks penetrate his armor and slice through his leathery hide.

Finally he hits the floor and is sent spinning on his back like a defenseless turtle when Zazz crashes in to him.  "A fine thief ye are at that, Elf" is all he can say as he comes to a stop.  

He stands up to survey the room, and extends his hand to help Zazz to his feet.  "'Twas a good'n though, eh Elf?" he asks.  "I reckon we oughtta be spectin' more o' those."


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2007)

*Avaxasir, elf rogue HP: 7/14*

Zazz lays on his back for a few moments, trying to will the pain to go away. Taking Norbit's proffered hand, the elf regains his feet as his blood drips from the numerous cuts and tears in his flesh. "That was most unpleasant." Putting one hand on the dwarf's shoulder, the elf tries to regain his composure. "How exactly does a dwarf miss a stonework trap like that?"


----------



## industrygothica (May 4, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Zazz lays on his back for a few moments, trying to will the pain to go away. Taking Norbit's proffered hand, the elf regains his feet as his blood drips from the numerous cuts and tears in his flesh. "That was most unpleasant." Putting one hand on the dwarf's shoulder, the elf tries to regain his composure. "How exactly does a dwarf miss a stonework trap like that?"




"Ha!" Norbrit bellows.  "Traps is _yer_ job, friend."  Norbrit gives the elf a friendly wink and a hearty slap his bloody shoulder before looking up at through the mouth of the passage at the others above.

"Ye just gonna stand there or what?  Git down here!" he yells.  "Might oughtta take it a bit slow."


----------



## Rathan (May 4, 2007)

Laz shakes his head violently as he looks to his comrade standing with him at the top.... Ohhhh no.... look for the trap release at the bottom! With all that blood there's no way I won't slip and fall down that! the rather stubborn mage shouts down the now shoot-like staircase.... he then looks to Aust to see if he starts to go... if he does he'll cuss repeatedly and SLOWLY start to follow....


----------



## industrygothica (May 4, 2007)

Norbrit looks around for something that might reset the stairs.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2007)

Zazz helps Norbit look for a release, all the while keeping his eyes open and his rapier in hand. He wasn't about to let those nasty kobolds catch him unprepared again.


----------



## Ivellious (May 6, 2007)

The elven celric turns and looks at the wizard with a grim expersion on his face.  "You don't have anything that would make us stick to the floor ready would you?  If not then the only way down will be.......quiet....amusing." Aust says as he looks down the inclined stairs grimacing slightly


----------



## Rathan (May 6, 2007)

Laz shook his head softly and sighed..... "No my friend, nothing short of pushing you down and riding you safely to the bottom" the crafty mage said with a grin and a wink.... "This is.... not going to be fun at all. I suggest you go first, there NO way I want your heavilly armored butt falling on my back if you slip."


----------



## Ivellious (May 6, 2007)

Aust nods as he steps towards the edge, and turns to Laz. "Be right behind me, and I do mean right behind me.  If something bad happens, then atleast I'll take the brunt of the damage.  I don't think you'd be able to handle with your weak vitality." The elf says as he he turns facing the slope.  When the wizard gets behind him, Aust will proceed slowly down the slope, hoping not to slide


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 7, 2007)

Zazz and Norbrit look carefully for a reset, but do not find one.

Armed with this information, Aust and Lazarius begin their descent down the slippery chute. They make it about halfway down without incident, but then Lazarius slips in the blood left behind by Norbrit and Zazz. As he goes down hard, his body slides into Aust's feet, upending him to slide down the incline as well. The hooks tear at both viciously, and they add shreds of their own flesh to those of Norbrit and Zazz. And while Aust comes out of it having taken a relatively minor amount of damage, Lazarius has lost a lot of blood and finds himself barely able to move without passing out.

The party quickly realizes it has other problems, though when an arrow goes _whizzing_ past Norbrit's head, moving east to west. The arrow _clacks!_ harmlessly into the wall. But the next arrow meets its mark--slamming into Zazz's back with a sickening _thunk!_

Turning to the danger, you see the upper bodies of two kobolds poking out over the top of the makeshift barricade (DM voice: Aust and Lazarius, go back and read spoiler block in last post for a description). Each kobold holds in its scaly hands a small, crude bow. Of more disturbing note, however, are the _eyes._ Each kobold has red-glowing eyes that flicker in the darkness, as though a living flame burned behind empty sockets. And as the kobolds pant, you make out the red-orange intensity of fire dancing within their mouths.

[sblock=OOC]Kobolds beat you on opposed Listen check 2 + 4 to 5 + 2.

Norbrit and Zazz: the stair trap is automatic reset (timed interval).

Aust Balance check 18 + 2 - 6 - 2 = 12. Succeeds (DC 10).
Lazarius Balance check 1 - 1 = 0. Fails (DC 10).
Aust Balance check 1 (  ) + 2 - 6 - 2 = -5. Fails (DC 10).
Trap attacks Lazarius 2 + 10 = 12. Hits, Dmg 6 + 1 = 7 hp. Lazarius reduced to 0 hp. *Lazarius is Disabled.*
Trap attacks Aust 9 + 10 = 19. Hits, Dmg 1 + 1 = 2 hp. Aust reduced to 15 hp.

Kobolds' Hide check 12 + 6 = 18 beats Zazz's Spot check 11 + 4 = 15.

Surprise round:
K1 attacks Norbrit 6 + 3 = 9. Misses.
K2 attacks Zazz 19 + 3 = 22. Hits, Dmg (1d3) 2 hp. Zazz reduced to 5 hp.

Initiative rolls:
Zazz 20 + 4 = 24.
Lazarius 10 + 6 = 16.
Aust 10 + 1 = 11.
Kobolds 3 + 1 = 4.
Norbrit 2 + 1 = 3.

Need actions from Zazz, Lazarius, and Aust to start off round.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 7, 2007)

"What tha..." Norbrit wonders as he sees the arrow land in his friend.  He looks up and sees its source peering over the wall.  "Why ya creepy little..." his voice trails as he secures his grip on his axe and charges the wall.

[sblock]I know I'm out of turn, but there's my post for when you're ready for it.  I'm hoping that with the running start that Norbrit will be able to climb the rubble.  If he can stay on top and still attack, he will just to get the bonus, otherwise he'll jump down swinging without a second thought.

If he can't climb it, then he'll start tearing away at the debris until he can get past.

Since he can't use his cliber's kit at the moment, his climb modifier is +0  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2007)

"That's no ordinary kobold," says Zazz, recovering from the arrow to his back. The elf quickly sheathes his rapier and pulls a dagger, tossing it toward the closest of the two beasties.


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 17, HP: 5/14
Attack K1
Dagger +5, 1d4+1 (crit 19-20)


[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (May 7, 2007)

"Let me attend Laz, and I'll get to you Zazz." Aust says as he goes to the wizard's side and starts praying softly.  He then touches Laz and a faint blue light emmits from the cleric's hands

[sblock=combat info]
Ac 17 Hp 15/17
Cure Light wounds 1d8+2
Cast Cure Light wounds on Laz[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 7, 2007)

Laz lays there..... spitting the blood from his mouth as he writhes and groans in agony.... his body ravaged by the hooks in a harsh manner as he feels the touch of the priests hand and his healing magics and revels in it's soothing calmness to his tormenting pain....

[sblock=ooc] whelp... seeing as I'm going near the top and can't do crap till I'm healed I think Laz will sit in pain and agony until Aust heals him...[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 8, 2007)

The party speeds into action against the new threat. While the cleric attends to the wizard, Zazz sheathes his rapier and draws his dagger, taking aim at the nearest kobold.

[sblock=OOC]Zazz: Move action to sheathe rapier. Move action to draw dagger.
Lazarius: Delays.
Aust: Casts _cure light wounds_ for 2 + 2 = 4 hp. Lazarius raised to 4 hp.

Lazarius: I had you delay until after being cured. Go ahead and post actions for the round now.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 8, 2007)

Laz grabs for one of the potions on his belt shoving Aust away from him... ' go help ZAZZ aust... forget about me.. I'm fine!!!" the wizard barked as he tried to get the priest off him and stop wasting his healing on him as he downed his potion.....

[sblock=Action This Round]Laz will down one of his 1d8+1 CLW's potions, stand and cast Shield if he has time....  if not he'll save it for next round...
CLW's Pot. (1d8+1=7) (rolled it to save you time... I dunno really WHY I did this... seeing as you're rolling for me... but I'm sleepy so meh... blame it on that LOL)
HP's at 11 by my count..... so 11/13 for combat info[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 9, 2007)

Lazarius takes advantage of Aust's healing prayer. He fumbles around for a moment as he retrieves a potion. He pops the cork and quaffs the potion in one gulp, feeling terrific as the healing power flows through his body.

The kobolds yip and yap excitedly, and Zazz recognizes the noise as Draconic curses and threats. The two let another pair of arrows fly, but they both miss their marks. As this attack is unfolding, another kobold sneaks out through a small, well-hidden tunnel in the south end of the barricade. This new kobold also has fiery eyes and a fiery mouth.

The rowdy dwarf gets a running start and takes a flying leap at the 10-foot rubble barricade. He slams into the detritus with an _oof!_ He scrambles and grasps desperately at the debris, but his stubby hands can't find purchase. For all his struggles, he just slides back down to the stone floor.

[sblock=OOC]Lazarius: Retrieves potion as move action. Takes potion as standard action. Raised to 11 hp. Still prone.
K1: Attacks Norbrit 12 + 3 = 15. Misses.
K2: Attacks Zazz 8 + 3 = 11. Misses.
K3: Moves.
Norbrit: Moves and attempts to climb. Climb check 7 + 0 = 7 fails.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2007)

"Norbit, take the one to the south." yells Zazz, stepiing forward and throwing a dagger at the first of the kobold archers.




[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 17, HP: 5/14
5' step east, Attack K1
Dagger +5, 1d4+1 (crit 19-20)
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 9, 2007)

"Argh!" Norbrit screams, obviously frustrated at his failed climb attempt.  His frustration is short-lived, however.  When he sees the fiery-eyed kobold emerge from the wall he can't help but grin as he sets his axe and charges straight for it.


----------



## Rathan (May 9, 2007)

OOC: I didn't get time for the shield spell Vig?....

Laz grumbles softly as he sees the kobald slip from the south tunnel and raises his loaded crossbow.... taking carefully aim and waiting his turn as he fires apon it.... hoping to fell it so he can get his spell off next round... (of course this depends on weather I got it off last round and Vigwin just missed it heh)


----------



## Ivellious (May 10, 2007)

Aust moves to Zazz, and begins praying again.  He then touches the elf with the same faint blue  light, and says, "Time for us to help our little dwarven friend, before he bites off more than he can chew."

[sblock=combat info]Ac 17 Hp 15/17
Cure Light wounds 1d8+2
Cast Cure Light wounds on Zazz[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 10, 2007)

Zazz moves in closer to the barricade to get a better shot at the nearest kobold while still leaving the dwarf room to charge. He throws his dagger expertly, but it bounces harmlessly off a battered old endtable making up part of the barrier. In the meantime, Aust sends his deity's healing powers coursing through Zazz, making him feel as if he'd never been wounded at all.

The kobold laughs and spits a yipping invective at the rogue. It follows this up with another arrow from its crude bow, drawing yet more blood from Zazz. It laughs again and disappears behind the barricade. The other kobold poking up from behind the barricade also fires an arrow at Zazz, but misses badly.

The wizard struggles to stand up, levels his crossbow, and sends a bolt slamming into the chest of the kobold at the south of the room. The kobold chokes up blood, staggers and falls against the wall, and slides to the ground, leaving a streak of blood on the wall behind him.

The party barely has a chance to note the death before another fiery kobold crawls out of the tunnel and starts to move menacingly toward them. Norbrit sees his chance and charges. He brings his axe down wildly on the monster, felling it easily next to its comrade.

[sblock=OOC]Zazz: 5' step E. Atk K1 11 + 5 = 16. Misses (AC 15 + 4 Cover).
Aust: 5' step E. Casts _cure light wounds_. Heals 8 + 2 = 10 hp. Zazz raised to 14 hp.
Lazarius: Move action to stand up. Atk K3 11 + 4 = 15. Hits, Dmg 7 hp. K3 at -3 hp and dying.
K1: Atk Zazz 20 + 3 = 23. Crit roll 1 + 3 = 4. Hits (no crit), Dmg 3 hp. Zazz reduced to 11 hp. Moves.
K2: Atk Zazz 9 + 3 = 12. Misses.
K3: Stabilizes (95%). Stable at -3 hp.
K4: Moves.
Norbrit: Charges K4 17 + 7 + 2 = 26. Hits, Dmg 8 + 3 = 11 hp. K4 at -7 and dying. Norbrit -2 AC until start of next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 10, 2007)

Laz takes this oppertunity to load another bolt into his light crossbow.... and once noticing he's in relative safety.. he casts apon himself shield to help defend himself..... looking about he'll take aim at the kobald behind the baracade and waits to make his shot hoping to time it just right for next round....

 HA! one down.... *casts* more to fell though!" the mage exclaims as he loads his crossbow once more and takes aim behind the barrier


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2007)

Disappointed that his dagger missed its mark, and seeing no target in view, Avaxasir moves to recover his thrown dagger. With dagger back in hand, the elf puts his back to the barricade and moves to follow Norbit into the tunnel.

[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 17, HP: 11/14
Pick up weapon, move
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 10, 2007)

Seeing the strange kobolds come out of the hidden tunnel, Norbrit makes his way through, hoping to get at the things on the other side.


----------



## Ivellious (May 11, 2007)

Aust draws his sword and shield, calling out to the kobolds, "Lay down your weapons and you'll live through this!" The Elven cleric moves forward  to engage any that do not drop their arms 
[sblock=combat info]
Ac 19 Hp 15/17
mw Longsword +1 to hit[1d8, crit 19-20/x2 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]
Draw sword and shield, and move forward[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 11, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Aust draws his sword and shield, calling out to the kobolds, "Lay down your weapons and you'll live through this!" The Elven cleric moves forward  to engage any that do not drop their arms
> [sblock=combat info]
> Ac 19 Hp 15/17
> mw Longsword +1 to hit[1d8, crit 19-20/x2 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]
> Draw sword and shield, and move forward[/sblock]




"The nine hells they will!" Norbrit yells as he continues trying to get through the tunnel to the other side of the makeshift wall.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 13, 2007)

Aust draws his sword and shield, and calls out to the kobolds to surrender. Though the cleric's voice is rich, grand, and full of authority, the effort is in vain as the kobolds do not understand his language. Seeing that the kobold at the top of the barricade makes no move to lay down its weapons, Aust moves forward to climb up to it. He makes a good effort, but his banded mail and heavy steel shield hinder his effort. He gets up a few feet, but merely slides back down as several small items dislodge from the piled detritus.

Lazarius recites a few arcane phrases, waving his hand in a circle in front of his body. After a few moments, the air in front of him is filled with a transparent disc of force, shielding his body. With that taken care of, he loads another bolt into his crossbow, taking aim at the kobold still visible above the barricade.

The kobold, seeing what Lazarius had done to the last kobold at which he aimed, decides to make a preemptive strike. He sends another arrow toward the wizard with his crude bow, but the arrow strikes the wizard's magical _shield_ and falls harmlessly to the ground. With that, the kobold disappears behind the barricade.

With all the visible kobolds now dying or having disappeared behind the piled-up wall, Norbrit pursues them to the other side. Moving to the southern end of the barricade, he sees a small opening in the junk making up the wall, just large enough for a kobold. He squeezes his big body into it, though, and begins to follow it through. After a couple of quick turns, he pops out on the other side. Zazz follows the dwarf, making sure to pick up his fallen dagger on the way. Stuck behind the slower dwarf, Zazz finds himself still wedged in the small pathway when Norbrit tumbles out on the other side.

The kobolds on the other side are quite surprised to see Norbrit, to say the least. Against the northern wall lies a the bloated corpse of murdered caravaner, with several daggers sticking out of its chest. This must be the source of the heavy smell of rotted flesh. Norbrit sees that the two kobolds that had been shooting arrows at the group had been standing at the tops of a pair of ladders leaned up against the eastern face of the barricade. They now stand at the bottom of the ladders, with amusing looks of surprise on their faces. Norbrit quickly notes that the fire has gone out of the eyes and mouth of the north-most kobold. But the face of the southern kobold still glows aflame. Turning his attention to the other kobold, standing near the eastern wall, he sees similar flames spring to life in its eyes and mouth, which had been normal mere seconds before.

[sblock]Having moved south, then across the barricade, more of the room is apparent to you now. You see that the southwestern doorway leads to another set of steps, leading up, parallel to the steps you came down. Additionally, Norbrit can see another doorway in the northeastern corner, and a hallway leading to the east from the southeastern corner.

Zazz: Retrieves dagger. Moves to barricade and waits to follow Norbrit.
Aust: Draws sword and shield as move action (really _each_ should be a move action, but I'll ignore it for the sake of getting the round moving here). Moves and attempts to climb barricade to get at K2. Climb check 13 + 2 - 6 - 2 = 7. Fails.
Laz: Loads crossbow as move action. Casts _shield_ as standard action. +4 to AC for 2 minutes.
K2: Atks Laz 10 + 3 = 13. Misses (AC temporarily 17). Moves.
K3: Stable at -3 hp.
K4: Fails to stabilize (78%). Loses 1 hp. K4 is at -8 hp and is dying.
Norbrit: Moves through barricade.
Zazz: Finishes move, following Norbrit.

*OK, for next round, I want posts from Aust and Lazarius only at first. Then after they go, the kobolds have their turn, and then everybody can post again. That way, the kobolds always go last in my updates, and everyone can post after knowing what the kobolds are doing.*

_FYI: Nobody who is currently to the west of the barricade can see any of the kobolds currently to the east of the barricade. K1 and K2 looks like they are in the same position they were previously, but are in fact now standing on the floor, whereas before they were each at the top of a ladder._[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] I always thought you could draw both as a move eqvialent action, but if you wanted to, then you could have Aust draw his sword and shield as a round, and have him climb this round.  I've no qualms about it.  If not then I'll edit this to make something[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2007)

OOC: I'm going based on the assumtion no more kobalds are visable.... if this isn't the case I'll fire at one visable NOT in melee and then move for the the tunnel to the other side of the baracade.... 

Laz snickers softly as it watched the arrow fall to his feet.. his eyes looking about for a possible target and once not seeing any quickly moves for the tunnel on the other side of the room.... his legs carrying him quickly for it as he kept his crossbow trained on the wall in case one of the nasty little reptiles poked it's body over to fire once again....


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 14, 2007)

The cleric and the wizard both move quickly to the mouth of the tunnel, with the cleric reloading his crossbow and keeping it trained on the top of the barricade as he goes. They run into a bottleneck, though, when they get to the opening. The tunnel was made for the much smaller kobolds, and the members of the party have to squeeze through it. Until Zazz makes it out the other side, neither the cleric nor the wizard will be able to move through the tunnel.

On the other side of the barricade, things quickly go from bad to worse as Norbrit and Zazz find out the import of the fire in the eyes and mouths of the kobolds. The closest one and the one standing near the eastern wall both adjust their positions, then let loose with fiery breath attacks. As the flames beat down on Norbrit and Zazz, they are reminded for a fleeting instant of tiny dragons. Both Zazz and Norbrit are burned by the flames, and Norbrit's wooden shield is weakened a bit by the fire and left with large ugly scorch marks.

The remaining kobold, near the northern ladder, makes a half-hearted attack with its bow, but the arrow dives and merely skids impotently to Norbrit's feet.

The fire goes out of one of the kobolds' eyes and mouth [DM: K2], but that is little consolation, as it still burns brightly in another's [DM: K5]. On top of that, the kobold that just made the hapless bow attack [DM: K1] drops its bow and moves quickly to the spot near the eastern wall just vacated by its compatriot. It stands there for a moment, staring at you and laughing with the characteristic yapping noise of kobolds. You immediately notice that its eyes and mouth start to glow with flame, just as the other kobold's had a few seconds before...

[sblock=OOC]Aust: Moves.
Lazarius: Moves. Reloads crossbow.
K1: Delays.
K2: Takes 5' step NE. Magic breath attack.
Norbrit Ref save 1 + 1 = 2, fails. Norbrit takes 2 hp dmg. Because of natural 1 on saving throw, wooden shield also takes 2 hp dmg and now has 13 hp. Norbrit reduced to 16 hp.
Zazz Ref save 10 + 3 + 2 = 15 (no Dex bonus due to squeezing through tunnel; +2 bonus to Ref save due to cover), succeeds. Half dmg: 1/2 x 2 = 1 hp dmg. Zazz reduced to 10 hp.
K3: Stable at -3 hp.
K4: Fails to stabilize (17%). Loses 1 hp. K4 is at -9 hp and dying.
K5: Takes 5' step SW. Magic breath attack.
Norbrit Ref save 14 + 1 = 15, succeeds. Half dmg: 1/2 x 4 = 2 hp dmg. Norbrit reduced to 14 hp.
Zazz Ref save 4 + 3 + 2 = 15 (no Dex bonus due to squeezing through tunnel; +2 bonus to Ref save due to cover), fails. Takes 3 hp dmg. Zazz reduced to 7 hp.
K1: Atks Norbrit 3 + 3 = 6. Misses. Moves.

OK, now posts from everyone, please!

Initiative order:
Norbrit
Zazz
Aust
Lazarius
kobolds

*Please note:* _I have a medical procedure scheduled for Wednesday for which general anasthesia is required. So I have to start getting ready for it tomorrow, and will likely feel groggy well into Thursday. Because of this, I will probably not update for a few days. But, I will be greatly looking forward to getting back to the game as soon as possible!_  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2007)

"Scaly, fire-breathing freaks!" spits Zazz, his face distorted in pain and anger. Escaping the confines of the kobold-hole, the elf summersaults along the wall, his rapier coming into his hand as he stabs it toward one of the glowy-eyed foes!


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC: 17, HP: 7/14

Move Action: Tumble +11 vrs DC15 to avoid AoO, moving 3 squares east. Draw rapier as part of move action.
Standard Action: Attack K5. Rapier +6 (1d6+1/18-20)

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 14, 2007)

Norbrit looks at the damage done to his shield, and his eyes go wild with rage.  "My axe'll cool you fellas down a bit," he screams as he charges into the little lizards-like group.

[sblock=ooc] Charge K2, cleave K5 if possible.  That should leave him standing directly in front of K1 when he's done; his bloody axe and crazy grin should be a sufficient intimidation tactic, maybe at least to throw him off a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 15, 2007)

Laz notes the tunnels backing effect and just shakes his head.. he'd feel much better even with his weak arms if he tried to climb the barricade. He wasn't encumbered by armor at the rest were and with this new idea floating about his head he places one arm and foot after the other as he attempts to reach higher ground. He noted whatever was on the other side would never expect it with the others on the ground. The higher ground would surely give him surperiour shooting stance as well with his crossbow he thinks as he climbed as quietly as possible....

[sblock=actions this round] with the crossbow loaded I'm going to try and climb the barrier and IF I have the actions left maybe get a shot off at one of the kobalds on the ground NOT in melee. I dunno if I get an bonus for being on higher ground but I will bring it up in hopes heh.. if I can't get a shot off this round.. if I reach the top Laz will crouch down and take aim and shoot next round...[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 19, 2007)

OOC: Bump... and ok?... did something happen here? Vigwyn.. you ok?


----------



## Ivellious (May 19, 2007)

Aust will try his best to get through the tunnel as quickly as possible since there is no real other course of action he can take


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 20, 2007)

_Quick recap to get us back into things.

The party has agreed to help the local townfolk who have been beset by a series of kobold raids. You have tracked the kobolds to an ancient catacombs of Soleth, god of peaceful death. You are aware that this catacombs has also served as a laboratory for the great Transmuter Verdivis. While he is now gone on to greater things, it is rumored that some of his magic lingers on...

After entering the catacombs through a secret door, the party noted damage to the walls and floors consistent with overexposure to transmutation magic. Additionally, sound seems to be muffled in the catacombs, making everything difficult to hear. You dispatched a group of kobolds in what was pretty clearly a guard room, but not before they sounded the alarm gong (given that sound is so muted here, there must have been a magical component to the alarm).

The party then examined a statue of Soleth appearing to warn off potential trespassers from going farther into the burial chambers. At the statue, Norbrit apparently wandered into a bit of stray transmutation magic, causing him to reek terribly for a short time. Ignoring the warning, the party continued down a set of steps that turned out to be a vicious trap.

The party now finds itself in the chamber at the bottom of the steps. The ceiling here is about 20 feet high, and the most obvious feature of the room is a 10-foot tall barricade of piled up junk looted from passing caravans. Fire-infused kobolds have been standing on ladders and sniping at the party from the other side. More kobolds made their way through a small tunnel through the barricade at the south end of the room. The party has decided to move through this tunnel and confront the kobolds on the eastern side of the room, but has run into a bit of a bottle-neck. Here, the party quickly learns just what the fire-infusion does for the kobolds...

More later tonight._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 20, 2007)

Norbrit rushes recklessly into the midst of the fire-breathing kobolds, and is rewarded handsomely for the act as he drops two of them in a row, sending black blood flying to the walls in great sticky arcs.

With only one kobold still standing, Zazz moves in and engages it in combat. The little scaly beast dodges and weaves, and the elf's rapier tip is simply unable to find an opening.

While Zazz and the kobold dance, Aust moves through the tunnel. He makes his way toward the northern part of the room, trying to spread out and make sure he and the others don't present too easy a target for the the thing's breath fiery breath weapon.

Lazarius, unfettered by armor, manages to scramble up to the top of the barricade. Just as the last kobold takes a deep breath and opens its mouth to spew fire all over Zazz, the wizard's crossbow bolt screams in and passes straight through its head, dropping it instantly.

The party stands in the room catching their breath, surrounding by dying kobolds. The bloated human corpse is the other presence in the room. The daggers sticking out of it seem to indicate that the kobolds were engaged in a game of target practice before the party arrived.

Norbrit and Zazz each have a flash of insight. Norbrit noted that one kobold's actions seemed odd. Why did it [K1] throw down its bow and move to the east wall instead of simply shooting another arrow? Thinking for a moment, he realizes that the kobold became fire-infused just after moving to that spot--and wasn't that the same spot where the other kobold [K5] was standing just a moment before when it became fire-infused. Zazz has a similar line of thought, and remembers the rumors that some of Verdivis's transmutation magic lingers in the catacombs. Could this spot contain some magic that imbues fiery abilities?

[sblock=OOC]Norbrit: Moves 5' NE (can't charge here because you must move at least 10' for a charge). Atks K2 8 + 7 = 15. Hits, Dmg 9 + 3 = 12 hp. K2 at -8 hp and dying. Cleave atk K5 12 + 7 = 19. Hits, Dmg 7 + 3 = 10 hp. K5 at -6 hp and dying. Actual use of Intimidate skill in combat requires a standar action.
Zazz: Moves and draws rapier (Tumble not needed now that other 2 are down). Atk K1 5 + 6 = 11. Misses (AC 15).
Aust: Moves twice.
Lazarius: Climb check 17 - 1 = 16 succeeds. Atk K1 20(!) + 4 - 4 (in melee with friend) = 20. Crit roll 20 again!! Critical Dmg 4 + 8 = 12 hp. K5 at -8 hp and dying.

Regarding location of kobolds changing:
Norbrit Wis check 5 + 2 = 7 succeeds.
Zazz Int check 10 + 2 =12. succeeds a little better.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 21, 2007)

Hazaa! I AM usefull! the wizard exclaims as he notches his crossbow once more and places a bolt inside it. His eyes roam about the area a bit more carefully now as he CAREFULLY climbs down the side of the barricade his friends were on this time to get a better look at what was here and what they might have missed in the frenzy....

[sblock=ooc, checks] I take a spot and search check if it pleases you Vigwyn to notice anything out of the ordinary... if nothing catches my eye I'll be the good adventurer and start looting![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2007)

"Indeed," mutters the elf, raising an eyebrow at the wizard's comments. Although his body aches from the wounds he suffered during the combat, Zazz immediately goes to work searching the corpses and the immediate area for any signs of valuables, traps or anything else of interest.


----------



## industrygothica (May 21, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Norbrit and Zazz each have a flash of insight. Norbrit noted that one kobold's actions seemed odd. Why did it [K1] throw down its bow and move to the east wall instead of simply shooting another arrow? Thinking for a moment, he realizes that the kobold became fire-infused just after moving to that spot--and wasn't that the same spot where the other kobold [K5] was standing just a moment before when it became fire-infused. Zazz has a similar line of thought, and remembers the rumors that some of Verdivis's transmutation magic lingers in the catacombs. Could this spot contain some magic that imbues fiery abilities?




"Ha!" Norbrit bellows.  "Got two of 'em this time. How many'd you get, Elf?" He looks at the kobold with the bolt-sized hole in its head, and then back up to the wizard as he climbs over the wall.  "'At's a good shot, fer a wizard."

"But ye know," he continues, not waiting for comments.  "'Ere's sumptin' strange 'bout this spot right here."  He steps over to the spot and plants both feet firmly onto the ground, kicking out of the way whatever may be laying there.


----------



## Ivellious (May 22, 2007)

Aust moves quickly to stop his friend from standing on the spot, by placing a hand on his shoulder and saying, "If it's strange, then maybe you shouldn't be in the spot.  Maybe Zazz should take alook and make sure it's safe" The cleric calls out to Zazz, grins, and says, "Noribie says he thinks something is outta place here at this spot.  You mind checking here to make sure it's not trapped?"  

OOC Just to make sure I am correct in assuming, Aust doesn't know about this spot activating the kobolds fire breath?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 22, 2007)

Lazarius makes his way down the east side of the barricade with no problem. After a quick glance around the room, he joins Zazz in searching the place for anything of interest or value.

Norbrit's mind works for a few moments, his thoughts visible on his face as he puts 2 and 2 together. He uses a booted foot to kick the dying kobold out of the way and prepares to step into the suspect space. Aust makes a move to intervene, but is a half second too late to stop his friend.

As Norbrit steps into the spot, he immediately feels an infusion of fiery heat in his eyes and mouth--a transformation that is easily noticed by Aust. The fire does not hurt or burn Norbrit in any way, but he feels a slight chocking sensation and a desire to cough up the flames.

[sblock=OOC]Aust Ref save 2 + 1 = 3 fails (DC 12).

Spot checks find nothing to be concerned about.

Search checks do pick up some treasure. I have added these to the first post in the Rogues Gallery, but will put them in the IC thread only after any roleplaying regarding Norbrit's discovery has played out.

I have added XP for the trap and for the barricade room to the first post in the Rogues Gallery.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 22, 2007)

Norbrit feels a slight panic growing inside of him, and quickly turns his head to an unoccupied direction before giving in to the cough.

Afterwards, he steps out of the area calmly.  "Well that'n could be handy down the road," he says.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2007)

The elven rogue shakes his head dubiously at his dwarven friend. "Unless it has to be used immediately or you explode," he says, still kneeling by one of the dead kobolds.


----------



## Ivellious (May 22, 2007)

"And then we'd have a different problem on our hands." Aust says as he approaches the dwarf and check for any sign of damage from his recent discovery


----------



## Rathan (May 22, 2007)

Laz helped Zazz gather what he could and looks up to Aust as he speaks.... Another problem? Care to enlighten..... oh.. Norbrit.. right what else is new? the wizard exclaims as he laughs softly....  I think it best until I have time to study just exactly how that spot works, you all best stay out of it. Speaking of which I would like to study it, do we have time? the mage added as he stood and put those things he collected away and moved near the spot to study it's magic

[sblock=checks, ooc]If you need me to make any checks to study the remaining magical aura and how it might work Vigwyn.... then let me know [/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (May 23, 2007)

I say we should stay here and study it.  See if there is anything we can do to prevent them from using that damn fire breathe at us, at the very least to see if there is a way of telling other than letting the bastards stand in the spot and breath at us." Aust says as he pats Norbrit's back, satisfied that there isn't any lasting damage


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2007)

"I concur," says Zazz, frowning. "Not only did those lizard bastards blister my skin, but they ruined one of my favorite doublets."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 23, 2007)

As Norbrit coughs, flames burst forth from his mouth in a huge cascade, scorching the masonry walls.

The party members spend some time experimenting and consulting with Lazarius.

Standing on the spot causes one to feel a fire burning within his throat, which he may release as a great gout of fire. The power lasts about 30 seconds, and does no lasting harm to the subject or his equipment. Merely moving through the spot imbues the power, and the power lasts for about 30 seconds even if you move from the spot.

Lazarius recognizes this clearly as a transmutation effect.

After figuring out the fire effect, the party searches the room. On one of the kobolds they find a small cube of hematite, which Norbrit appraises as being worth about 10 gold pieces. In the barricade, Zazz finds an endtable with a hidden compartment. Inside are two potions, which Lazarius identifies as an _elixir of love_ and a potion of _enlarge person_. Additionally, there is a small chest that the kobolds apparently threw on the pile because they were unable to pick the lock. Of course, Zazz makes quick work of it, and inside are 74 gold pieces.

[sblock=OOC]Treat as breath weapon, 15' cone of fire, can be used once per round, Dmg 1d4 (Ref save DC 13 half). Last 5 rounds.

Only one person per round can gain the benefit of the augmentation, but since it lasts 5 rounds, multiple people can have the augmentation at any given time.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2007)

Zazz tosses the potion of _enlarge person_ to Norbit. "There you go, dwarf! The answer to your 'little person' complex!" says the elf with a smile. He gathers the rest of the loot and secures it into a canvas sack and tucks it into his pack. 

That done, he glances around at his companions. "I'd normally advise caution at this point and urge us to get some rest. But this position does not feel too defensible. Perhaps I could scout down these two corridors and determine what is ahead?"


----------



## industrygothica (May 23, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Zazz tosses the potion of _enlarge person_ to Norbit. "There you go, dwarf! The answer to your 'little person' complex!" says the elf with a smile. He gathers the rest of the loot and secures it into a canvas sack and tucks it into his pack.
> 
> That done, he glances around at his companions. "I'd normally advise caution at this point and urge us to get some rest. But this position does not feel too defensible. Perhaps I could scout down these two corridors and determine what is ahead?"




"Bah! Yer a funny elf, at that," Norbrit yells as he stows the potion into his pack. 

"Ye can scout ahead if ye want, but yer not goin' at it alone."

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay. My internet connection has been shaky, but it appears to be behaving at the moment. Keep your fingers crossed![/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (May 23, 2007)

"I agree with him not going alone, but I don't think you'd be best suit for it Norbrit.  I might not be much better at sneaking than you, but I also understand when to silent, and patience." Aust says as he walks over to Zazz, and says, "Pick a way, and  I'll follow."


----------



## Rathan (May 23, 2007)

Laz studies the transmutation magic almost to it's every little detail.... it fascinated him in such a way that he just waves off those going to scout..... Resting sounds fine to me  if you see anything don't engage it without the rest of us. Remember yelling doesn't work well in this place he reminded them as he went back to studying the magics about the area with awe and let the rest do their thing....


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2007)

Zazz nods at Aust, tossing his everburning torch to the cleric. "Hold this to illuminate my way, but follow about forty feet behind. That will let me stay in the shadows, and my elfsight should allow me to see far enough to see what lies ahead."

With those words spoken, the elf begins walking slowly down the southmost corridor, keeping in the shadows as he goes.

[sblock=Relevant Skills]
Move Silently +10
Hide +10
Spot +4
Listen +4
[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (May 24, 2007)

Aust nods, and follows his companion at about 40ft, as per his instructions

[sblock=skills]
Hide  -5
Move silently -5
Spot +4
Search +2
Listen +4[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 25, 2007)

Laz stays behind to spend more time studying the magical spot as the rest of the party helps Zazz scout on ahead.

Moving as quietly as he can, Zazz sidles along the northern wall of the southern tunnel. Reaching the corner, he peaks around. There is a small room at the end of the tunnel containing another _bas relief_ of Soleth. But this carving is much more sinister than the first statue of Soleth you ran across earlier. The warning it communicates seems to be much more forceful. This time, his broadsword points up, and his other hand points an accusing finger at you. The flesh has disappeared from his face, and the skull is carved into a chilling rictus.

Another hallway trails away to the north. Zazz can just make out that it opens into another room some 60 feet or so from his current position. What might be in that room, however, is shrouded in darkness.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2007)

Zazz moves back to his companions, tells them what he has seen, and then sneaks down the northerly passage to see what options lie in that direction.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 27, 2007)

Zazz finds the northern corridor to start with a short segment, make a left, then bend back on itself. The floor and walls here are begining to get a bit damp, and a musty smell fills the air.

With his back to the wall, Zazz leans over just enough to peak around the corner. He finds that he is looking down a long hallway, about 70 feet. The right hand wall is broken by two larger halls opening deeper into the northern underground. Fire light flickers against their walls.

_Edit: I screwed up the placement of the PCs on the map. It should be Lazarius that has stayed behind in the barricade room to study the magical location. Aust and Norbrit have followed Zazz into the corridor--while keeping their distance--with Aust closest to Zazz and carrying the torch. So, keep the spots the same, just switch the letters around._


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2007)

Confident in his abilities to be stealthy, especially here with the way this place muffled sounds, the Avaxasir glides forward, stopping to peek around the first corner.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 28, 2007)

Zazz moves like a ghost through the darkened corridor. Stopping again at the corner, he barely peaks his head around, just enough to peer with one eye.

The wide hall contains several shodowy niches. In each one stands upright an empty stone sarcophogas, bereft of its lid. A burning torch dots the wall between each niche.

About midway up, a 7-foot long dire weasel plays with a bone it has "found". It viciously spits and growls, and gnaws on the thing, looking ready to explode into action at any moment. Its heavy musk fills the air.

Farther up the hall an "outdoorsy" looking kobold in leather armor cleans under his fingernails with a small stick it has whittled for the purpose. Every so often, it throws a scrap of meat to the dire weasel, which devours it voraciously.

[sblock=OOC]Zazz: Move silently 17 + 10 = 27.
Hide 14 + 10 = 24.

Fikk (kobold ranger): Listen 10 + 2 - 5 = 7. Fails.
Spot 12 + 2 = 14. Fails.

Dire weasel: Listen 18 + 3 - 5 = 16. Fails.
Spot 12 + 5 = 17. Fails.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2007)

Zazz withdraws slowly, silently making his way back to his companions. He whispers to them what he has seen, indecisive about how to proceed.


----------



## Ivellious (May 29, 2007)

"I don't know how we should proceed on this, other than use extreme caution Aust says as he looks to the drwaven companion emphasizing extreme caution


----------



## industrygothica (May 29, 2007)

"Wha?" the dwarf wonders.  "Might do ye a little good t'be a little more confident in the weight o' yer sword than the softness o' yer steps."


----------



## Ivellious (May 30, 2007)

"I have confidence in my sword.  It's your inability to not take hits that worries me.  I'm running out of healing spells." Aust says to the dwarf teasingly, but the last part of the statement does hold a weight of truth to it. "Besides, if we're quite, we might be able to catch them off guard. Then we could take them without a struggle or much of one."


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2007)

"Bah!  'Tain't no fun if they don't fight back," Norbrit says.  Despite his banter, he does stay back out of earshot.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2007)

"While I have no doubt in my abilities to take a kobold by surprise, his rather large and mean looking animal companion is a different story. If we are going to attack, we should make it swift and deadly." He eyes his fellow elf as he continues. "No diplomacy. We hit them and hit them hard immediately."


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2007)

"Maybe you could take out the kobold from here with a bolt, then lemme draw that critter up so you can sneak back in behind him."


----------



## Ivellious (May 31, 2007)

Aust looks back at the elven thief and nods "Normally I'd disagree with you, but in this instance, we can't take any chances." He listens to Norbrit's plan, nods, and adds with a joking smile, "It seems his head is good for more than just holding his helmet in place.  Should we go back and collect our wizard to help?"


----------



## Rathan (May 31, 2007)

I would have to.... wholehearted agree with Norbrit on this one" Laz utters as he looked to the rest of his companions... A hidden force waiting in the shadows as Norbrit draws the brunt of the attack sounds best. I can remain back and provide cover fire if needed but my magics are drawn for the day I won't be much help in that regard... we have to be very careful in this." the mage added as he looked to Zazz... then spoke again Dd you get a good look at the area those two targets are in my friend... is it a good defenseable place to rest after we dispatch them? Laz asks...


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Maybe you could take out the kobold from here with a bolt, then lemme draw that critter up so you can sneak back in behind him."






"A bolt? Do you see a crossbow anywhere upon my lithe and finely toned person?" the elf asks the dwarf with his eyebrow raised. "Perhaps if you lend me your bow, though, I can place an arrow between yon kobold's eyes."


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "A bolt? Do you see a crossbow anywhere upon my lithe and finely toned person?" the elf asks the dwarf with his eyebrow raised. "Perhaps if you lend me your bow, though, I can place an arrow between yon kobold's eyes."




Norbrit shakes his head as he hands over his bow.  "What kinda thief is it that ain't got no range to 'em?"


----------



## Rathan (May 31, 2007)

Laz chimes in with his two cents and some change to spare..And what is a stout dwarf doing with a ranged weapon? Don't see that too often at all either you know the wizard says with a charming smile....


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2007)

Zazz smiles. "We are an odd conglomerate."


----------



## industrygothica (May 31, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> Laz chimes in with his two cents and some change to spare..And what is a stout dwarf doing with a ranged weapon? Don't see that too often at all either you know the wizard says with a charming smile....




"Ha!" Norbrit laughs.  "How 'bout you be standin' at the end o' that corridor, and I'll show ye why I carry me bow?"  Norbrit offers his yellow-toothed smile toward the mage.  "Make more sense'n dat orc-sticker you been carryin'."


----------



## Ivellious (Jun 1, 2007)

"10 to 1 says he misses."  Aust says jokingly as he places his hand on the dwarf's shoulder. "Just kidding Norbrit.  I have completely faith in your abilities." He adds with a smile


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 1, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> "10 to 1 says he misses."  Aust says jokingly as he places his hand on the dwarf's shoulder. "Just kidding Norbrit.  I have completely faith in your abilities." He adds with a smile




"I'll be shootin' th' wizard later.  Zazz needs to be takin' this kobold though--I need me axe hand ready."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 4, 2007)

The party devises a strategic plan to take on the kobold ranger and its dire weasel. Zazz and Norbrit sneak up to the edge of the larger corridor and take their places. Zazz accepts the fine dwarven shortbow that Norbrit offers. 

Zazz peaks back around the corner, where the kobold has finished cleaning his nails and is busily picking away at one ear. Every so often, it pulls one reptilian hand back from the ear to examine the dirty wax.

Zazz knocks an arrow and slowly and silently pulls back the string. Taking careful aim, he gently releases his grip. The arrow springs forth with a _thwip_ and buries itself in the kobold's thigh, right through the leather armor.

The kobold gives a surprised little _yip!_ But before it can figure out what happened, let alone respond, Zazz quickly runs across the mouth of the hallway and takes up a hiding spot around the far corner.

At the same time, Norbrit steps out into the mouth of the hallway, making as much noise as his well-armored, stout dwarven body can manage. He jumps up and down and waves his arm, his long beard flopping about in a comical way. He shouts and hoots and makes as much of a commotion as he can. The weasel looks up from his bone and growls at the intruder. With this, Norbrit quickly ducks back around the corner...

[sblock=OOC]Zazz: Atk 17 + 5 = 22. Hits, Dmg 1 (!) hp. Fikk reduced to 5 hp.

Initiative:

Aust 19 + 1 = 20
Zazz 13 + 4 = 17
Norbrit 15 + 1 = 16
Weasel 9 + 4 = 13
Fikk 5 + 2 = 7
Lazarius 3 + 6 = 9

So, I need to hear from Aust, Zazz, and Norbrit next, please.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 4, 2007)

Norbrit ducks behind the corner and readies his axe, waiting for the weasel to approach.

[sblock=ooc]Ready weapon, hold initiative until after the weasel acts.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2007)

[sblock=Note for Vigwyn]
I think Fikk was within 30', so you should have applied 1d6 sneak attack damage as well!  This next attack is definitely within 30', so it will be a sneak attack too, as he is still flat-footed. If the kobold is dropped from the first sneak attack, then he will change target to the weasel!
[/sblock]


Zazz curses under his breath that he failed to bring down the kobold, and launches another arrow from his new position. He would just have to take the risk of the weasel tearing into him in order to bring down the little reptillian humanoid.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 6, 2007)

The kobold ranger looks around madly, trying to see where the arrow in its thigh came from, but all it can see is the movement of a dark shadow at the end of the hall. As it scrambles to draw its bow and prepare to fight back, another arrow strikes out of the darkness, dropping the kobold's limp body to the cold stone floor.

The much larger weasel, having now lost all interest in its bone, rushes wildly down the corridor to chase after the dwarf with a mad _squee-squeee!_ When it gets there, though, it is met by the dwarf's cruel axe, opening a two-foot gash in its side. As the weasel's blood sprays out onto the floor, it flings itself crazily at the dwarf. The claws flail and scratch, and the long yellow teeth find purchase at the neck opening of the dwarf's armor. The weasel latches on tight, whipping its head back and forth as copious amounts of Norbrit's blood begin to pour from his body and down the front of his chest.

[sblock=OOC]Rhun: I checked the 30' thing last action, but it was actually 35' from your position to Fikk at that point. At least the way I measured it--please let me know if you think I was wrong. (You were where Norbrit is now.)

Aust: Delays.
Zazz: Atk 15 + 5 = 20. Hits, Dmg 4 + 5 = 9 hp. Fikk reduced to -4 hp and is dying.
Norbrit: Readies attack.
Weasel: Moves 20', triggering Norbrit's attack.
Norbrit: Atk 10 + 7 = 17. Hits, Dmg 7 + 3 = 10 hp. Weasel reduced to 3 hp.
Weasel: Atk 18 + 6 = 24. Hits, Dmg 5 + 3 = 8 hp. Norbrit reduced to 6 hp. Weasel is now Attached and shares a space with Norbrit (see description of Dire Weasel's Attach and Blood Drain abilities in the MM or on d20srd.org).
Fikk: Fails to stabilize (44%). Loses 1 hp. Fikk now at -5 hp and is dying.

Initiative order:
Aust (please post soon or I will have to NPC you until we hear from you again)
Lazarius
Zazz
Norbrit
Weasel
Fikk[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

Zazz steps toward his companion, bow in his off hand as he draws his rapier in his right and thrusts it at the body of the squealing beast tearing at Norbit. "Hold still dwarf, and I'll get that nasty thing!"


[sblock=For Vigwyn]
No problem on the sneak attack thing...I was calculating from the wrong square. 

MA: Move 10' + draw rapier
SA: Attack +6 (1d6+1/18-20); I believe sneak attack damage (1d6) applies to grappling/attached critters, also.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 6, 2007)

Laz once poking his head from around the wall is at a loss of what to do really.. with the kobald down and the weasel attached to poor Norbrit.... he has nothing to do but draw his dagger and moves as far as he could to try and pry the little bugger off of his friend dwarf.... "Hang on Nor!.. I'mma coming!" he yelps as he moves to be hero once more....

[sblock=actions] I forget the how much distance the squares actually cover but Laz's actions are to draw his dagger and move as far as he can this round.. if he can reach Norbrit.. he'll attempt to pry the beastie off him.. and by pry I mean attack the little critter with extreme prejudice! heh[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 7, 2007)

"Bah!" Norbrit screams.  "Ye bloodsuckin' beastie!  Get offa me!"  Norbrit drops his axe and wraps his muscled hands around the thing's throat.

[sblock=ooc]Going for the grapple and pin if it make's it through Zazz's sneak attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 8, 2007)

Laz draws his dagger and presses forward. Determined to let the wizard have another go at taking down an enemy, Aust lets him past. Lazarius swings and slashes wildly at the flailing weasel, but the small blade does not make it through the dire animal's tough hide.

In the mean time, Zazz the rogue pulls his own weapon and slides up to the fight. He watches carefully as the thing viciously tears at Norbrit, guaging its movement patterns. He then raises his rapier, take careful aim, and plunges it directly into the weasel's heart. The dire weasel immediately lets go of Norbrit to give a screech, goes stiff for a moment on the floor, then limp.

After the action subsides, Aust remarks to his friends, "We certainly made short work of those two. But we may not be so lucky next time. Many of us are pretty injured, and we are low on magic. Rest is needed. After we have a look around, we need to start thinking about how and where we can rest safely."

[sblock=OOC]Aust: Moves to allow Lazarius to get through.
Lazarius: Draws dagger while moving. Atk 11 + 0 = 11. Misses.
Zazz: Draws rapier while moving. Atk 12 + 6 = 18. Hits, Dmg 3 + 1 + 4 = 8 hp. Weasel reduced to -5 hp and is dying.

_Rathan: FYI--squares are 5' to a side._[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 8, 2007)

For good measure, Norbrit buries his axe in the dying weasel.  "Jus' ter make sure," he says.

[sblock=ooc]Coup de Grace[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2007)

Lowering his rapier, Zazz casts a mishcievous smile at Norbit. "Who would have known that dwarf flesh was so tasty, eh?" 

The elf turns to regard Aust, nodding. "I'm all for resting, but we need to find someplace reasonably secure. Let me see what lies ahead." With that, Zazz flits into the chamber ahead, sticking to the shadows as he looks into each alcove for signs of enemy.


[sblock=Relevent Skills]
Hide +10
Move Silently +10
Spot +4
Listen +4
[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 10, 2007)

After Norbrit finishes off the dire weasel, Zazz searches the area and scouts ahead. The kobold is wearing a pair of fancy sealskin boots that will easily fetch 7 gold pieces at market. However, this is just the tip of the iceberg. In one of the nooks, Zazz finds the kobold's real treasure hidden behind one of the open sarcophagi.

The treasure is contained in an ornately carved fine wooden chest, which itself is worth close to a hundred gold. Zazz makes quick work of the lock to reveal the contents. Inside are 138 pieces of platinum, 2 scrolls, a wand, a potion, a peridot, and a zircon. Lazarius is able to tell that the scrolls are both _identify_ spells and the potion is an _elixir of sneaking_, but he can't tell about the wand without using magic. Norbrit quickly sizes up the peridot and zircon as being worth about 70 gold pieces together.

The rest of the niches are unremarkable, save for their empty sarcophagi.

Zazz sneaks around a corner of the hallway to the left and looks ahead. The narrow hall opens a bit. From around another bend, Zazz can make out the flickering light of more torches. Straight ahead, though, is what appears to be a jail cell. A small chamber is closed off by an iron door set with a barred "window". You can make out movement within.

Due to the muted sound in the catacombs, you doubt that anyone that might be in this area heard your fight with the kobold ranger and his dire weasel.

Strangely, the mouth-watering scent of cooking meat and vegetables lingers in the air.

[sblock=OOC]Coup de grace kills the weasel.

100 XP each for Fikk and the weasel.

I have updated the first post in the Rogues Gallery to reflect additional treasure and XP.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2007)

Zazz again motions his companions to be quiet and wait, while he sneaks into the area ahead. He slides gracefully along the wall to the right, toward the bend. Coming to the edge and taking a slow deep breath, the elven rogue peeks around the corner, doing his best to stay hidden within the shadows.


[sblock=Skills]
Hide +10
Move Silently +10
Spot +4
Listen +4
[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 14, 2007)

The larger open hall is clearly a prison. Several small chambers line the western and northern walls, each with a wooden door containing a barred window. The smell of cooking food becomes stronger, but is joined by the smell of unwashed bodies. An occasional soft moan can be heard from the prison cells.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2007)

Avaxasir quickly returns to his companions, whispering to them as he comes near. "Looks like we have found a cell block. Around the corner, the hall is lined with cells. I didn't see any guards...they must be further on along the way." The elf pauses to think for a moment. "If we could surprise the guards, overpower them, this area would probably serve as a fairly safe refuge. Most cell blocks only have one way in..." The unspoken part of the rogue's words leave little doubt in his companions' minds that he has spent more than his fair share of time in cells.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 15, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Avaxasir quickly returns to his companions, whispering to them as he comes near. "Looks like we have found a cell block. Around the corner, the hall is lined with cells. I didn't see any guards...they must be further on along the way." The elf pauses to think for a moment. "If we could surprise the guards, overpower them, this area would probably serve as a fairly safe refuge. Most cell blocks only have one way in..." The unspoken part of the rogue's words leave little doubt in his companions' minds that he has spent more than his fair share of time in cells.




"Sure you'd know that, Elf, bein' the fine thief that y'are.  Anything already in them cells, or are they just waitin' fer us to fill 'em?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2007)

"I heard movement from at least one of the cells, but I didn't get near enough to look in." The elf shrugs. "I would rather remain unseen as long as possible, at least until we've dealt with any guards."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 17, 2007)

Aust scowls for a moment, not liking the fact that the party is already beat up and low on healing magic. "I'd feel a lot better if Zazz did a bit more snooping before we jumped into anything. How is your health? We still have a scroll I can use to cure some moderate wounds, if you need it. Then perhaps you can down this _elixir of sneaking_ we found and do some more exploring. What do you say?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2007)

*Avaxasir, HP 7 of 14*

"I'm a bit banged up, but I'd rather hold onto that healing until it is really needed. Norbit probably needs it worse than I. I'll go now and find what lies ahead. If you hear me cry out, come running with weapons ready!"

The elf spins away from his companions, and moves slowly and quietly away, down the hallway to the north.


[sblock=For Vigwyn]
Zazz will go as far as the next corner, keeping to the right-hand wall away from the cells, and peek around to see what lies ahead.

Hide +10
Move Silently +10
Spot +4
Listen +4
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 18, 2007)

"'Tis true I could be usin' a bit o' healin'.  'Specially if there is a chance we may be movin' farther into this.. place."

[sblock=OOC]At last count Norbrit had 6 hp remaining, I believe.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 20, 2007)

"Yes, you certainly could use the healing,' says Aust, looking Norbrit over, "but as my magic is so low, I think we should hold onto it until we know battle is imminent."

Zazz sneaks off and makes his way around the corner, silent as a shadow. As he makes it to the next corner, he begins to pick up bits and pieces of a conversation in Draconic, apparently two kobolds talking to each other. A kobold voice from inside the third cell from the south calls out, "Come on, Idruma, you know that Tazex is going to kill me if you don't let us out of here."

A sweet (by kobold standards) voice replies, "Of course I know that, G'nurken, but I also know that if we escape together and Tazex finds us, he'll kill us both, and our families too, like as not."

Peeking around the corner, Zazz sees that the female voice comes from a small female kobold who works in this kitchen area, preparing food for herself and the prisoners.

The elf might be able to stick around to hear more of the conversation, but he is exposed to anyone looking out any of the cells, and he takes a real chance of being discovered in the torchlight.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2007)

Zazz crouches as deep in the shadows of the flickering torchlight as he can, hoping that nobody looks out from the cells and spots him. He slowly slides his rapier into hand...just in case the blade is needed. With a quick look around, he turns his attention back to the conversation, hoping to get some useful information.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 23, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> "Yes, you certainly could use the healing,' says Aust, looking Norbrit over, "but as my magic is so low, I think we should hold onto it until we know battle is imminent."




Norbrit nods at the cleric and keeps his axe at the ready, waiting for Zazz's return, and the information he'll bring with him.  

Norbrit has never been known for his patience, however, and will only wait for so long before he follows Zazz.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 24, 2007)

Zazz pushes his luck and stays in the shadows listening to the conversation between the prisoner and the cook. He hears them talk for several minutes. It appears that G'nurken has been imprisoned by Tazex for questioning orders and is likely to be killed for the crime. He has been trying to convince Idruma to try and escape with him, and Idruma appears to be seriously considering it. She was the spiritual leader of the clan before Tazex came to power and led them to this place. She believes that Tazez has been corrupted by the transmutation magic in the catacombs, and she resents being reduced to the position of jailer.

After a few minutes, Idruma starts walking the freshly prepared food over to G'nurken's cell. There is no cover available where Zazz crouches, and if she rounds the corner before Zazz gets out of the way, he will be seen for sure.

[sblock=OOC]Move Silently check at -15 please. This accounts for the fact that you will basically have to run to get around your corner before Idruma gets around hers (-20) and the fact that sound doesn't carry well in this place (+5).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2007)

Zazz rushes to get out of the way and remain unseen, hoping the places strange noise-deadening effect will help keep him from being discovered.


[sblock=Move Silently Check]

Wow...natural 20, for a total check of 15

[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 26, 2007)

Zazz skids around the corner, just as Idruma comes into view from the kitchen area. Looking back around the corner, he sees her pass some food through the barred window of the third cell up from the south. Idruma then turns and goes back to the kitchen, presumably to get more food for the other prisoners. Whoever is in the first cell will likely be able to see Zazz soon if he does not sneak back around the second corner into the hallway.

Aust and Lazarius wait impatiently for news, scratching at the walls in an absent manner to release their nervous energy.

"What could be taking him so long?" whispers Aust to the others.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

Zazz slowly moves back to his companions, anxious to tell them what waits ahead, and to get out from under any prying eyes.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jun 27, 2007)

"Hey hey!" Cyrus says quietly to Norbit, "here he comes now. For a second there I thought I was going to have to hold you back.

Cyrus turns to Zazz, "So my good elf, what can ye tell us?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 27, 2007)

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> "Hey hey!" Cyrus says quietly to Norbit, "here he comes now. For a second there I thought I was going to have to hold you back.
> 
> Cyrus turns to Zazz, "So my good elf, what can ye tell us?"




"Bah!" Norbrit bellows.  "Ye could've tried!  Anyway, what'r ye got, Elf?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2007)

Zazz quickly divulges everything he has seen and heard to his companions. After telling the story, he continues on. "We may find ourselves some allies in this, as it seems that at least 'G'nurken' and 'Idruma' might like to escape this place. Not that I'm much for trusty one of these stinky lizard-kin.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jun 27, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 16 (max)*

Cyrus says, "Ahh, but if we help them we may be condemning their kobold families to death. That is disturbing, yet not disturbing at the same time. It is very strange to be caring about kobold lives. I vote we flip a coin and let the outcome choose our course of action. Heads we help the kobolds, tails we kill 'em all!" He eagerly smiles, reaching into his belt pouch for a coin that seems particularly lucky, all the time shaking his head up and down to Zazz. "Good idea, yes?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2007)

Zazz shrugs. "Kill them or help them. I really rather indifferent at this point." THe elf turns to consider Norbit. "What do you think, my stone-headed friend?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Zazz shrugs. "Kill them or help them. I really rather indifferent at this point." THe elf turns to consider Norbit. "What do you think, my stone-headed friend?"




"Well I think it's the dumbest thing me ever heard!" Norbrit makes no attempt at being quiet.  "Who ever heard o' helpin' a durned yippin' kobold?"


----------



## ControlFreak (Jun 27, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 16 (max)*

Cyrus pulls a coin out of his pouch, "This is it! I think this is the luckiest coin I have. Wait .. we're not flipping the coin? Ok .. I'm good with killing the kobolds."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2007)

Avaxasir shrugs his shoulders again. "I'm fine with that. As previously stated, I wouldn't trust one of the little lizard-rats anyway."


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 28, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Avaxasir shrugs his shoulders again. "I'm fine with that. As previously stated, I wouldn't trust one of the little lizard-rats anyway."




"Right.  Let's be on with it then," Norbrit says.  "Unless ye got some more ponderin' t'do, 'course."  Norbrit walks away sluggishly, shaking his head and mumbling to himself.  "Blasted Elf, always ponderin' sumptin'."


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2007)

Laz places a gentle hand on his short companion's shoulder.

"Hold a minute my stout companion. Cyrus's idea is not without merit," the crafty mage states softly. A smile plays across his features as he looks over to include the others. "Kobolds are somewhat notorious for being devious and underhand, and the lingering magical effects make the territory even more ... unpredicatable. 

"An ally who knows the territory could be useful. Even if only temporarily.

"I'm sure that there are enough to keep your good axe busy," he adds, once more to Norbitt.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 28, 2007)

"Bah!  Rats with scales is all they is."  Norbrit is obviously repulsed at the thought of siding with them, even for a minute.  "I don't like it!  Nope, don't like it one bit!" he screams.  "But fine, do what ye will an' flip yer durned coin, but don' ye dare be surprised when I be tellin' ye _'I told ye so.'_"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

Zazz clears his throat. "I could attempt to sneak up on the cook, give her a good knock on the head, and that would leave only the prisoners to deal with. We could talk to her once she regained consciousness."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jun 28, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 16 (max)*

Cyrus says, "I knew Kord would lead us to to the correct decision! He flips his coin, revealing heads. "It's heads! We do whatever heads means! Ahh .. Kord is wise."


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2007)

Laz gives Cyrus a sideways look, one eyebrow cocked. One more, the young mage if force to wonder if his companion has all his marbles.

"Heads, I believe, was we put off killing them all for now."


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 28, 2007)

Norbrit walks away, grumbling something under his breath.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

Zazz can only smile at his gruff companion's nature. With a bow to Lazarus, the elf sweeps his hand toward the passage north. "After you, my diplomatic friend."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jun 28, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

"Heads .. Yes .. Diplomacy .. Got it!" exclaims Cyrus, nodding his head in acknowledgement of the group seeing the wisdom of Kord, "Diplomacy means someone who is not me talks to them. The monks taught me that one a long time ago."


----------



## doghead (Jun 29, 2007)

Lazarius smiles smugly, pleased that his companions are beginning to recognise the superiority of his well trained intellect. The moment is marred only slightly by Cyrus, once again, putting his slightly bent spin on things. Seriously, how did he ever manage to get ordained. Kord must have been having a snooze or something on that day.

Finally Laz realises everyone is standing still, watching him. The mage's perception coughs quietly in his metaphorical ear and points out that Zazz has motioned for him to go first.

"Eh." It comes out as something of a strangled squeek. "What? No! Ithought youweregoingtoknockheroutandbringherhere." It comes out in a rush.

"I mean," Lazaruis continues after a moment to draw breath and gather his wits, "What I mean is 'No. I would not dream of intruding on your niche', Zazz, my dear companion. Yes, knock her out and bring her here. That was the plan. Then I shall negotiate. Let us stick to the plan or else there will be mayhem. 

Nice save whispers the mage's vanity. Lazarius silently agrees.

"I shall prepare myself while you are gone."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2007)

Zazz smiles, a cunning, mischievous smile, as Laz backs out of the opportunity to lead the way ahead. "I shall be back in a few minutes, then. Keep your ears open, my friends...I shall give shout if things go awry and I have need of you." WIth that said, the graceful elf gives a spin, his dark, mottled cloak twirling about him, and silently glides off again to the north.


[sblock=For Vigwyn]
Zazz is going to attempt to sneak up behind Idruma and knock her unconscious. I'm guessing that means a non-lethal attack, which carrier a -4 penalty. However, she should also be flat-footed and unaware, so he still has a chance. And non-lethal sneak attack damage applies, as well. This should happen in a surprise round, if he sneaks successfully. If his attack fails to knock her out and we proceed to initiative, he will use lethal force to take her down before she can sound an alarm.

Attack +6 (+2 with -4 penalty) for 1d6+1 (18-20) +1d6
Hide +10
Move Silently +10

[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 30, 2007)

Zazz sneaks around the corner, back into the prison area. Making his way further north, he sees that Idruma is no longer at the cell door with G'nurken. Figuring that she must be back in the kitchen area, Zazz glides north again. Luckily, no prisoners at the barred windows to their cells, and Zazz guesses that they must be busy with their meals.

Poking his head around the corner to the kitchen area again, Zazz finds Idruma standing in the corner formed by two tables, attending to a batter she is mixing while whistling softly to herself. Perceiving that Idruma has not seen or heard him, Zazz takes his rapier in his hand and sneaks up behind her. Taking careful aim, he brings down the handle for a blow to the back of the head.

At the last moment Idruma leans forward to grab her salt shaker. As she does so, Zazz's rapier handle glances off her leather-clad back. The startled Idruma drops her dishes and whips around with a shriek. With cat-like speed, the diminutive creature pulls a tiny bit of spider web from within her clothing, waves her other hand in the air in a complex, well-practiced pattern, and repeats a few words in an arcane tongue.

Recognizing the working of a spell, Zazz quickly takes a stab at the kobold. His rapier pierces the creature's arm, drawing black blood. However, the practiced magician maintains her concentration and finishes the spell. Suddenly, a mass of thick, ropey webs bursts from behind Zazz, catching him in their sticky tangles. The web also spread into two of the cells, completely filling the one with G'nurken in it. This new development draws curses of protest from the imprisoned kobold. And from the sounds of it, there is another inmate in the cell too, another male kobdold.

Idruma moves quickly toward the door in the southeast corner of the kitchen area and grabs the handle as if to leave. She pauses, though, and seems to think better of it for a moment. She turns to Zazz with narrowed eyes and asks, "Who are you, and what do you want here?"

[sblock=OOC]Zazz Move Silently 7 + 10 + 5 = 22.
Idruma Listen 4 + 2 = 6.
G'nurken Listen 13 + 2 = 15.

Zazz Hide 12 + 10 = 22.
Idruma Spot 6 + 2 = 8.

Zazz Atk 8 + 6 - 4 = 10. Idruma FF AC 14. Miss.

Initiative:
Idruma 20 + 1 = 21.
Zazz 4 + 4 = 8.

Idruma casts _web_, provoking AoO.
Zazz Atk 13 + 6 = 19. Idruma 15. Hits, Dmg 1 + 1 = 2 hp. Idruma reduced to 12 hp.
Concentration (DC 10 + 2 = 12) 10 + 3 = 13. Succeeds.
Zazz Ref Save 15 + 7 = 22 (DC 14) succeeds.
Zazz entangled.
Idruma takes 5' step.

The grey squares represent areas affected by the _web_ spell.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 30, 2007)

Norbrit whistles impatiently to himself waiting for the elf to return.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2007)

"I am here quite by mistake, it would seem" says Zazz to the kobold. "I was told that these ruins were abandoned, and came to search them...when we arrived, I was immediately attacked by the other kobolds, and ended up falling down a stair trap with no way back out. I heard you talk of escape, so I wanted to knock you out so I could talk to you without you calling for the alarm. I'm sorry about the wound, but, under these circumstances, I think you can understand why I didn't approach you openly." Zazz makes no mention of his friends or their true purpose for being here as the sticky webby fibers clutch at him.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jun 30, 2007)

Idruma eyes the elf warily. Slowly, her hand drops from the doorknob. She brings an egg out from within her clothing and crushes it in one hand, letting the slime drip to the dusty stone floor. The other hand makes an ancient pattern in the air, ending with her thumb and middle finger together, poised to snap.

"Escape, eh," she remarks. Her tone indicates that she may indeed be interested in working with you, but there is also an edge to it, as if to warn you that she is not yet sure about you and that she is still capable of killing you. "Well, now, I can't have you running around telling everyone that you heard me say _that_, can I? So, that means I'll either have to snap my fingers and kill you, or work with you to escape this place. But frankly, elf, I don't think you'll last long against Tazex and his warriors, even with me at your side."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2007)

"Indeed, that may be true." The elf licks his lips and takes a deep breath, wondering to himself if he could escape the webs before she could kill him. He quickly decides that diplomacy is the best option for emerging from this situation alive, and endeavers to prove it to the kobold. "I have companions of a stalwart nature, and I believe that together we may be able to overcome Tazex and his guards. Seeing as you are the first one here not to try to kill us on sight, I believe that we would be more than willing to work with you to achieve our mutual goals."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 1, 2007)

After a short talk, Zazz convinces Idruma that she can trust the party to help her kill Tazex, and then to let her and her companions go.

Idruma dismisses the _web_. After a somewhat awkward handshake, she admits to Zazz that she really could not have killed him in the web. In fact, the egg "spell" was just a ruse.

Deciding that she can't trust G'nurken and the other kobold in the cell with him, she uses her magic to put them to _sleep_ after promising to return for them after Tazex is killed. There is also a goblin in another one of the cells, she tells Zazz, but she is content to let him rot there.

"Now let's meet these companions of yours," she says to the elf, and prepares to follow him.


----------



## doghead (Jul 1, 2007)

Lazaruis's mind races as he tries to decide what to say. His mind is blank. That's not how it should go. A faint sheen of sweat forms on his brow. 

_Yes! No. Of course. One must to co-ordinate a strategy first._

"Right, I shall do the talking. I do believe I will be the only one who will understand her," he says to his remaining companions. "But you shall both have rolls to play.

"Norbrit, you shall look intimidating. That shouldn't be too much of a challenge I think. No need to brush your beard or anything like that.

"Cyrus. Yes, well ... just try and keep your unique perspective on the world to yourself for the moment."

At the sound of footsteps, Lazaruis turns to peer down the corridor. The kobold seems to be conscious. Indeed, she seems to be following Zazz toward them of her own volition. Are they chatting?

"Hummm? ... That wasn't the plan," the puzzled mage mutters to no-one in particular.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 1, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus protests, "But this seems like a perfect opportunity to guide the kobold race into worship of Kord!" He continues, "If the creature can speak with me, Kord would want me to teach it of his wisdom."

Cyrus seems to be thinking about what he just said for a few seconds, and then says, "Yes, I believe he would."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2007)

After again apologizing to her for the wound he had caused her, Avaxasir leads the female kobold back to meet his companions. "My friends, may I introduce to you Idruma. She has asked for our aid in removing the leader of this place from power. Idruma, it is my great pleasure to introduce my companions: Lazarius, the learned wizard; Cyrus, priest of Kord; and last, but certainly not least, the ill-tempered Norbrit Nogginsplitter."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 1, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

"Well met Idruma! As my friend has told you I am Cyrus, a Priest of Kord," Cyrus says proudly, "and as Avaxasir has said, I am at your service."


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Cyrus said:
			
		

> "Yes, I believe he would."




"I believe that you believe that he would," Lazaruis mutters.

***​
Lazarius scowls. Zazz and the little scaly thing have been talking. The woman must speak common. She has spoiled his moment. Women are always doing that. 

Lazarius smiles brightly. At least now no one will know he had no idea what to say.

Lazarius inclines his head forward slightly. "Not exactly at your service, but willing to work with you I would think. It would be useful to have someone who would know the layout of the ... this place."

Lazaruis pauses for a moment. For dramatic effect. 

"But why would you ask for _our_ aid? And what would you bring to the table?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2007)

"She can cast spells," says Zazz, casting a glance at Idruma.  "And I can vouch for their effectiveness."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 2, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "She can cast spells," says Zazz, casting a glance at Idruma.  "And I can vouch for their effectiveness."




"Ha!" Norbrit yells.  "But can she swing an axe?!"  He turns to look at Zazz.  "And I am _not_ ill-tempered!"

"I'll tell ye what she brings to th' table: a durned good reason t'be lookin' more o'er yer shoulder than in front o' ye, that's what."  He looks to the kobold, directly into her eyes.  "So, ye want us to take out yer leader for ye, so's ye can stick us in the back at the end and have the place fer yerself, is that it?"  His axehand is ready, and he'll swing at the first inclination of a spell.

"Yer walkin' in th' middle," he says flatly.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 2, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus looks at Zazz, "Do you need healing my friend?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 3, 2007)

"It is a pleasure to meet you, Cyrus. Before I was pressed into service as a jailer here, I was once the spititual leader of my clan. Though we serve different gods, and under other circumstances might meet as bitter enemies, I trust that we both want many of the same things for our respective flocks...enough so that we may put our differences aside for a while, anyway.

"Well, Lazarius, as you mention, I do indeed bring an intimate knowledge of this place--and I might be able to open a door or two for you, as I can go more or less freely where I please. I can show you the various spots throughout these tombs that impart short-lived magical abilities to those that pass through them--Tazex's warriors will no doubt make good use of these. I have little knowledge of Tazex's inner sanctum, but I can show you the secret entrance. However, I fear that Tazex may already know of your presence. I assume you killed or frightened off the guards in the guardroom. Did they sound the gong before they were dispatched?

"Yes, I can also cast a spell or two, but I'm afraid my most powerful spells have already been cast. I used my _web_ to ensnare Zazz after he tried to brain me, and I have used my _sleep_ spell to keep an untrustworthy pair of my tribesmen out of our way in their cell until our mission is complete. I have some minor cantrips remaining, some healing magic, and the ability to create an _obscuring mist_ around us. I also have a few useful potions of my own brewing.

"I prefer my morningstar to an axe, Norbrit, but I certainly do know how to swing it. As for walking in the middle, I suppose I have little choice at this point."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 3, 2007)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> "I prefer my morningstar to an axe, Norbrit, but I certainly do know how to swing it. As for walking in the middle, I suppose I have little choice at this point."




"Hrmph," Norbrit snorted.  "And ye'd be right 'bout that, too," he says smugly.


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2007)

Zazz said:
			
		

> "She can cast spells," says Zazz, casting a glance at Idruma. "And I can vouch for their effectiveness."




Lazarius giggles.

"Not love spells I hope," he snorts, between giggles. It takes a moment for the young mage to regain his composure. He keeps shaking his head as if trying to dislodge something.

"Ah, Web. A very useful spell Lazarius states after Idruma finishes her little monologue. As for the gong, it was struck," Lazarius pauses for a moment, reddening slightly. "Unfortunately."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2007)

Zazz frowns at Lazarius. "No, not a love spell." Looking back to Idruma, he adds his voice to his companion's. "Yes, the gong was struck, unfortunately. Some of us decided to try to talk to the guards, instead of stopping them from sounded the alarm, much to out chagrin."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 3, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

"I can tell by the look on your face Idruma," Cyrus beings, "that the guards hitting the gong was a bad thing." He continues, "We figured it was a warning, so I can't say your words come as a surprise to us. Fortunately for us, we are strong and (much like Kord) we love a good challenge!"

Cyrus taps his mace into the palm of his left hand while walking.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 5, 2007)

"Undoubtedly you have noticed that sound is deadened in this place, so you may have wondered at the gong. It is apparently the focus of a bit of magic left in this place from the former occupant. While its sound doesn't travel far in the room in which it hangs, it resounds loudly in Tazex's rooms. He surely knows that there has been an intrusion, and his warriors will lie in wait in the northern chambers--the bastards are apparently content to let me fall before you, as they did not come to warn me. In any event, I know a secret door that they will certainly not expect you to use, so you might be able to retain some element of surprise."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 5, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

"Everyone loves a good surprise," exclaims Cyrus, "but I think this one .. we will like more than they do."

Cyrus follows Idruma, continuing to nervously hit his mace into his palm with anticiaption.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2007)

"I'm ready," says Zazz, double checking his gear. With rapier in hand, he walks beside Idruma, trying to find out more information from her as they walk. "Tell me more of this Tzax. How did he come to force you into service? What power does he hold over your kin?"


[sblock=Question for Vigwyn]
Are we proceeding as if healed, or do we still need to rest?
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 6, 2007)

Norbrit takes his place behind Zazz and the kobold.  He finds himself staring more at the back of her head than at the path in front of them.


----------



## doghead (Jul 7, 2007)

ic - Transmuter's



			
				Cyrus said:
			
		

> "Everyone loves a good surprise," exclaims Cyrus, "but I think this one .. we will like more than they do."




"Kord be praised, the cleric speaks sense."

Lazaruis checks that his crossbow is cocked and his components ready. 

"Ready here as well," the everyready mage adds. "We would move quickly and quietly to the dwelling of this Tazex's and be done with this."

Lazaruis falls into his usual spot as the company moves out.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 7, 2007)

Idruma tells Zazz a little more of the history of the place. "Tazex was once a warrior of the clan, but he had a penchant for exploration. When he found this place, he learned to take advantage of the powers it granted. He spent too much time here and it... _twisted_ him.

"Then he returned to our village and recruited many warriors to come and rule this place with him. Me he took because of my spells. He has used me as a jailer, but I fear that he may have other plans for me. I am the only female he brought, and sooner or later, he'll turn his mind to the next generation."

Idruma directs the party back through the prison area and the kitchen. She takes you through the door in the southeastern corner, which opens onto a hallway. Turning east, the route carries you down a long, steep staircase, then through another length of hall. At the end is a long chamber with a high vaulted ceiling. Six statues of armored men are staggered along the east and west walls. Each statue carries a different weapon: a longsword, scimitar, trident, double-sword, spear, and spiked shield with 3 spikes.

"This is a clever trick," explains Idruma. "Each statue is matched with another based on the number of points in the weapon carried. For example, the double-sword and the scimitar each have two points. You can turn the head of each statue, and when the matching figures face each other, the secret door in the north wall opens--like this."

With that, the kobold turns the heads in the proscribed fashion, and a stone panel slides open along the north wall, revealing a 10-foot hallway.

"At the end of the hall is another panel. You will see that there is a simple catch, allowing the panel to be easily swung open. On the other side is a long chamber with several niches along the walls, which used to contain sarcophagi. Several of these niches now hold powers of transmutation. Tazex's warriors will no doubt be aware of these. If we can catch them by surprise, however, perhaps we can use them to _our_ advantage. Would you like me to draw you a simple map of where these are before we proceed?"

[sblock=OOC]Proceeding as if healed, full spells, etc.

Need to know order in, any plans, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd assume that Zazz and the dog-faced lizard would go in first.  Norbrit will follow, unless anyone has another idea.


----------



## doghead (Jul 7, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

"The map is indeed helpful. But more helpful would it be if it showed what lies beyond the secret passage," the wise mage notes wisely.

Lazarius holds up a hand.

"Before we proceed, I would have a question or two? How will we know this Tazex? If we can eliminate him quickly, perhaps the others will loose heart, I would think. And does he have any other spell caster's among his companions?"


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 7, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus follows behind Norbit. "I think we will know this Tazex when we see him. He'll surely be the one giving the orders."

After a few seconds, Cyrus smiles and says, "I get the feeling our luck will be put to the test shortly. Good for us that the strength of Kord is on our side, for we may need it."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 10, 2007)

Idruma squats to the ground, and with one long claw begins to scratch a crude map in the dust.

"There are two long areas just north of this secret door. Each of these has multiple niches once used to hold sarcophagi. There are areas of magical transmutation here, here, and here in the south room, and here, here, and here in the north room." As goes, she indicates the areas by scratching a letter from Common onto the map. "In the southern room, the area marked 'H' causes one to become slimy and acidic; the area marked 'G' allows you to hurl a ball of force; the area marked 'F' enlarges the body. In the northern room, the area marked 'J' turns one of your fingers into a poisonous barb; the area marked 'I' causes you to randomly flicker in and out of visibility; and the area marked 'K' momentarily turns you to stone."

"Even further north is the communal living quarters. To the east and back south, the hallway leads to a great pit. To the west you can see the secret entrance to Tazex's personal chambers. I have never been beyond that door, and cannot tell you what lies beyond."

"As to how you will recognize Tazex... Well, he is no longer what you would call a normal kobold. The magic in this place has _changed_ his body. He is now a great beast. He may be taller than master Norbrit here, in fact. I am afraid to tell you that he has four furry arms, and his tail has split into three blue and white furred appendages that writhe as with a mind of its own."

Idruma looks anxious to get moving, but awaits your further questions or instructions.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2007)

"Great," says Zazz. "Not only is Tazex a great kobold warrior, he is apparently also a freak of nature. This should be interesting."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 10, 2007)

"All smells a bit like fish to me," grumbles Norbrit. "But let's be movin' on then, me axe is thirsty."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 10, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

"Yes," Cyrus says sadly, "Chaos can be a cruel mistress at times."

Cyrus seems lost in thought.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 11, 2007)

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> "Yes," Cyrus says sadly, "Chaos can be a cruel mistress at times."
> 
> Cyrus seems lost in thought.





Norbrit looks at Cyrus stupidly. "What in tarnation might ye be talkin' about son?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2007)

ic - Transmuters



			
				Nobit said:
			
		

> "All smells a bit like fish to me,"




"That would be your beard, I think," Lazarius quips cheerfully.

Then in a more stately tone. "Before everyone rushes headlong into danger, perhaps a moments thought to a plan would be an idea 

... 

or not, as the case may be," Lazarius concludes, noticing that everyone else has already started for the secret door.

"Oh well, into the maelstrom then."

Lazarius pulls a piece of cured leather from his pouch, and with a few muttered syllables and an odd gesture, casts. With one last glance at the sketch to commit to memory the transformation spots, he follows.

"Balls of force. Interesting. Magic Missile I'm saving for our freaky furry friend."

[sblock=ooc]Cast Mage Armour, +4 AC, now AC 16, duration 2 hours.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2007)

Zazz moves forward, rapier in one hand, _everburning torch_ in the other. "Onward, then," he says quietly.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 11, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Norbrit looks at Cyrus stupidly. "What in tarnation might ye be talkin' about son?"



Cyrus turns to Norbit, "change like that sounds like chaotic force to me. Kord embraces the good side of chaos, but during my training I heard stories that I still lose sleep over. Chaos can be a dangerous element in the wrong hands."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 11, 2007)

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> Cyrus turns to Norbit, "change like that sounds like chaotic force to me. Kord embraces the good side of chaos, but during my training I heard stories that I still lose sleep over. Chaos can be a dangerous element in the wrong hands."




Norbrit simply raises his eyebrows at the man.  "Aye," he says simply.  "An' so kin a brain." With a wink, he turns to move on.  "No worries though, ye've got nothin' t' fret about."  With a confident snort he proceeds behind Zazz.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Great," says Zazz. "Not only is Tazex a great kobold warrior, he is apparently also a freak of nature. This should be interesting."



"Well," says Idruma drily, "now you know why I have not been able to face him alone."

With that, Idruma follows Zazz and Norbrit through the secret door, with Lazarius and Cyrus bringing up the rear.

As Zazz and Norbrit rush into the chamber, they make room for those behind. They are suddenly aware of a small group of four kobolds congregating at the corner to the hallway leading southeast from the chamber. They are clearly trying to make very little noise, and are peeking around the corner with their bows out, as if expecting intruders from that direction.

However, the noise of the party's entrance immediately alerts the kobolds to their presence. They are quite surprised to see that the intruders Tazex warned them of have somehow found the secret entrance! Their surprise turns momentarily to confusion as they see Idruma standing with you, then to hatred as they realize that they have been betrayed.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative:
Lazarius 16 + 6 = 22
Kobold1 17 + 1 = 18
Kobold4 16 + 1 = 17
Kobold2 12 + 1 = 13
Kobold3 10 + 1 = 11
Idruma 8 + 1 = 9
Zazz 1 (ugh!) + 4 = 5
Cyrus 5 + 0 = 5
Norbrit 1 (no way!) + 0 = 1

OK, I need actions from Lazarius only right now. Then I'll post what happens with that, what the kobold warriors do, then what Idruma does.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 13, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Lazarius holds his breath, hoping that the kobolds down the hall don't notice them. Fortunately, it doesn't take long for them to do so.

"There you are, kobolds a plenty. Knock yourself out Norbit. Meanwhile, I'm off to get me some balls of force."

Crossbow at the ready, Lazarius heads off down the corridor to the second last alcove on the left. He glances up the passage leading north, just in case any kobolds are already heading down that way. If so, he will have move a little faster. He'll need those balls of force to protect the party's back.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 15, 2007)

The two kobolds in front turn to face the party head on. Each of them fires a small arrow from a crudely made bow. As they do, one of them spits through curled lips in shrill Draconic, "Traitor! We'll kill these intruders, Idruma, but _you_ we will take to Tazex, and let him deal with you as he sees fit!" One of the arrows skitters harmlessly along the wall beside Norbrit, missing the dwarf by a good foot or two. But the other one finds its way to Zazz's shoulder, cutting a small wound into the elf.

The two behind throw down their small bows, pulling their spears as they step up to meet the invaders that have managed to out-flank them. They angrily jab at Zazz and Norbrit. Norbrit's armor protects him, but Zazz takes a spearpoint to the chest, unable to fend off the small attacker.

While this is going on, Idruma digs around in her robes and pulls out a small vial full of slimy green liquid. This she holds out to Cyrus. "Take it," she directs him. "It will make you stronger for a while."

Lazarius sees an opportunity, and manages to run off even before the first shot is fired. Seeing and hearing nothing coming from the north hall, he scampers to one of the niches that Idruma had marked on her map as giving an interesting ability. Stepping into the niche, he immediately feels a sudden burst of energy fill his body. Bringing his free hand in front of his face, he notes that the air appears to shimmer at his fingertips, and he senses that he now wields a ball of force that he can fling as his will.

[sblock=OOC]
Lazarius: Moves. Will be "Forceful" for next 5 rounds (Once per round, you can hurl an invisible ball of force at any target you can see within 30'. This deals 1d3 points of force damage, and initiates a bull rush with a +5 modifier on the check.).
Kobold1: Attacks Zazz. Atk 13 + 3 = 16. Hits (FF AC 13), Dmg (1d3) 1 hp. Zazz reduced to 13 hp.
Kobold2: Attacks Norbrit. Atk 1. Misses.
Kobold3: Drops bow as free action. Draws spear while moving 10'. Attacks Zazz. Atk 20! + 1 = 21. Crit threat. Crit roll 9 + 1 = 10. No crit. Hits, Dmg (1d6-1) 4 - 1 = 3 hp. Zazz reduced to 10 hp.
Kobold4: Drops bow as free action. Draws spear while moving 10'. Attacks Norbrit. Atk 13 + 1 = 14. Misses (FF AC 18).
Idruma: Retrieves vial as move action. Attempts to hand to Cyrus as move action.

Now I need actions from everyone, please.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 15, 2007)

"Now we're talkin', ya filthy dogs!"  A huge gob of spittle flies out of Norbrit's mouth as he swears at the kobolds, bringing up his axe to swing at the nearest one.

[sblock=ooc]Norbrit will make use of the cleave feat if he can, taking a 5-foot step if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2007)

*Avaxasir, HP 10 of 14*

Most distressed about his newest wounds, Zazz thrusts his rapier forward at his foe. "Die, lizard-pig!" he shouts. However zoologically absurd the remarks may be, they are at least heartfelt.

[sblock=Combat Info]
AC 17, HP 10/14
Attack +6 rapier (1d6+1/18-20)
[/sblock]


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 16, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus takes the vial from Idruma. "Down the hatch I guess," he says as he drinks the contents.


----------



## doghead (Jul 16, 2007)

ic - Transmuter's

Honestly, Lazarius can not understand why the rest of his companions are so  surprised to find the kobolds just around the corner. Where else did they expect the Freak to have set his first line of defence?

"The real question is, where is the second line of defence?" Lazarius muses to himself cheerfully.

"But first things first ..."

Lazarius steps back out into the corridor and looks for a target for his first Great Ball of Force. He checks behind him (west) first, just in case he missed any sneaky little kobolds on his way to the alcove.

[sblock=ooc]Er, not sure if it is ranged touch or what. Um, +3 ranged attack, AC 16, hp 13. He will back towards his companions as far as the west side of the passage leading north, but ideally no further. If something comes down the passage way, the party will be able to tackle it from both sides that way.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 17, 2007)

The party quickly responds to the kobolds' attacks.

Zazz expertly drops one of the kobolds with his rapier. Not to be outdone, Norbrit steps into a position allowing him access to the remaining three. But perhaps he was overconfident. While his axe chops one of the kobolds in to, it merely reduces the second to the brink of death, therefore leaving him open to attack by the last kobold.

Lazarius, takes care of that, though. He hurls an invisible ball of force at the creature. The ball slams into the small reptilian beast, breaking several bones and pushing it back by at least 10 feet. The kobold shakes its head to refocus, lowers its spear, and rushes back to the battle with a series of shrieked yaps. The point of the kobold's spear buries itself three inches deep in the dwarf's thigh. During this commotion, Lazarius notes again how muted sound is in the catacombs. If indeed there are reinforcements in the northern chamber, they are unlikely to hear much if anything of what transpires here.

The other remaining kobold, who is disabled, drops its spear and gropes at the grievous wounds opened in its body by Norbrit's axe. It then turns and runs away from the battle, disappearing around the corner.

During this commotion, Cyrus downs the potion he took from Idruma. The slimy green potion tastes awful and nearly chokes the priest going down, but seconds later he feels an infusion of strength surge all through his body. He feels strong as a horse! Seeing his reaction, Idruma laughs out loud, them slaps him on the back. "That extra strength will last but a few minutes. So make the most of it!"

[sblock=OOC]Zazz: Atks kobold3 14 + 6 = 20. Hits, Dmg (1d6+1) 6 + 1 = 7 hp. Kobold3 drops to -3 hp and is dying.
Cyrus: Accepts potion as move action. Takes potion as standard action. Affected as though by _bull's strength_ (+4 to Str) for 3 minutes.
Norbrit: 5' step to get to cleave-friendly location. Atks kobold4 16 + 7 = 23. Hits, Dmg (1d10+3) 10 + 3 = 13 hp. Kobold4 drops to -9 hp and is dying. Cleave to Atk Kobold2 9 + 7 = 16. Hits, Dmg 1 + 3 = 4 hp. Kobold2 drops to 0 hp and is disabled.
Lazarius: Forceful round 1 of 5. (Treating as autohit, just like magic missile.) Targets kobold1. Dmg (1d3) 2 hp. Bull rush: force ball 11 + 5 = 16, kobold1 14 - 4 = 10. Kobold1 pushed back 10'.
Kobold1: Charges Norbrit. Atk 18 + 1 + 2 = 21. Hits, Dmg (1d6-1) 4 - 1 = 3 hp. Norbrit reduced to 21 hp.
Kobold2: Withdraws around the corner.
Idruma: Delays.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 17, 2007)

"Why ya little!" Norbrit screams as he steps forward with the spear still jammed into his leg.  He  swings at the remaining kobold with a slobber-filled grunt.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2007)

Not about to let one of the little blighters escape, Zazz dives past the remaining kobold, leaving him for Norbit to finish. The elf's dive turns into a summersault as he tries to avoid attack and he rolls quickly to his feet, chasing after his quarry.



[sblock=Combat Info]
Tumble +11 vrs DC 15 to avoid AoO, moving 15' east (half-speed).

AC17, HP 10/14
[/sblock]


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 17, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus moves up to a kobold and tries to slam his mace into the ground .. starting at the kobold's head.[sblock="ooc"]5' step to Kobold 4 and attack[/sblock]
*CORRECTION - IGNORE ABOVE (I was confused as to which Kobold was up)*

Cyrus moves up and ignoring the kobold under his feet, swings at the remaining kobold.
[sblock="ooc"]Move Action to Kobold 1 (in square with unconscious Kobold 4) and attack Kobold 1[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 19, 2007)

Zazz moves expertly around the last kobold and around the corner. Looking up after his quarry, he sees a long, broad flight of stairs. The disabled kobold is about halfway up, and is struggling to move even higher without losing too much blood. It looks back over its shoulder, gives a pathetic little yip of dread upon seeing Zazz, then continues slogging up the steps.

Meanwhile, Cyrus rushes the remaining kobold in the corridor and, with a great swing, smashes its body to the floor.

[sblock=OOC]Zazz: Tumble 13 + 11 = 23. No AoO. Moves.
Cyrus: Moves. Atks Kobold1 17 + 6 = 21. Hits, Dmg (1d8+4) 6 + 4 = 10 hp. Kobold1 reduced to -6 hp and is dying.

I'm going to stop here for now in order to give Norbrit a chance to change his action, and to give Lazarius a chance to post.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 19, 2007)

With a guttural roar Norbrit rips the spear from his leg and hobbles to the corner of the stairs.  Determined to stop the scaly dog from going any farther, he launches the bloody spear up the stairs.  "Git back here ya cowardly dog!"

[sblock=ooc]Hope he can do all that in one round.  Funny, the SRD doesn't say what kind of action it is to rip a spear from one's leg. [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 20, 2007)

Norbrit chucks the spear from beside Zazz, but in his frustration his aim is poor. The spear smacks harmlessly into the stone steps a few feet in front of the wounded kobold, giving it quite a fright, but not slowing its ascent.

[sblock=OOC]Norbrit: Moves, drawing weapon as he goes. Atks Kobold2 9 + 3 - 2 (inappropriate size: Small) = 10. Miss (AC 15).

(I think normally, I would have to count removing the spear as a standard action, but I thought the image was so cool that I wanted to allow you to do it all in one turn. So I treated it as drawing a weapon!  )[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2007)

Zazz charges up the stairs, leaping from step to step with amazing agility, ready to end the wounded kobold's life with a sure thrust of his rapier.


[sblock=Combat Info]
Can you charge up stairs, or does it count as difficult terrain? Either way, Zazz will do all he can to close and attack.

AC17, HP 10/14
Attack +6 rapier (1d6+1/18-20)
[/sblock]


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 21, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Figuring that the rest have the situation under control, Cyrus stays back to make sure nothing else shows up to attack Idruma. He'll keep an eye on things back here.


----------



## doghead (Jul 21, 2007)

ic - Tranmuters

Lazarius remains where he is. He drifts back a little, and leans against the wall, content to let his companions finish the job of clearing up the last of the kobolds. The last of these kobolds anyway. Meanwhile, the crafty mage will watch their back. From here he can listen for anyone coming down the passage. And keep an eye on Idruma.

Hopefully it should not take to long. Seeing Cyrus stay back as well, Lazarius indicates the alcove with the force transmutation. "Perhaps you should power up as well."

And when they are done, Lazarius might suggest a few more of them get themselves some balls of force. Even Norbit and Zazz might find the extra option useful.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 23, 2007)

As Lazarius and Cyrus make clear their desire to hang back and let Zazz and Norbrit "mop up", Idruma attempts to talk them out of it. "Don't think it's going to be that easy, my fellows. Who knows what lurks near the pit? We should follow and see if our help is needed." With that, Idruma hangs her morningstar from her leather belt and moves toward the stairs, pulling a dart from within her robes as she goes.

In the meantime, Zazz flat-out runs to chase down the escaping kobold. As he takes the steps two at a time, he sees the kobold crest the staircase and move around the eastern corner. As the kobold does so, he seems to gain magical speed, making it around the corner in a blur of movement. As Zazz himself rounds the corner, he also feels a supernatural burst of speed, as if he can do everything almost twice as fast as before! Surely this is some new transmutation left behind by the ancient wizard.

Zazz also notes that the chamber at the top of the steps is quite large. However, a yawning chasm takes up most of it. A crude plank and rope bridge has been strung up to replace a stone bridge whose crumbled remains still jut out over the gap. The kobold continues to move, making its way quickly out into the middle of the bridge. However, Zazz is too fast for it and catches up! It will have to turn and fight or allow Zazz a free shot if it continues to flee. Before Zazz can strike or the kobold can react, the elf becomes simultaneously aware of two facts. First, the creaking bridge holds the two figures up about 40 feet over the surface of a slowly moving underground river. Second, two more kobolds stand at the end of the rope bridge. They had been looking out down the southern hallway, but are now more than aware of the mad chase taking place on the bridge!

[sblock=OOC]Lazarius: Delays. Will be Forceful for 3 more rounds.
Kobold2: Moves.
Zazz: Runs. Affected as by the _haste_ spell for 5 rounds.
Idruma: "Sheaths" morningstar. Moves, drawing a dart as she goes.

Both the stairs and the rope bridge are being treated as difficult terrain.

I'm going to pause here because I need to know Norbrit's action this round before the new kobolds (5 & 6) get to act.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 23, 2007)

"Bah!" Norbrit yells as he takes off up the stairs.  He stops as soon as he sees the gaping chasm and the two kobolds on the other side.  _'Tain't no way ima crossin' that thing_, he thinks to himself.

He decides he'd rather take his chances with a ranged attack than to cross the bridge, and pulls his shortbow, ready to fire at first opportunity.

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if he can fire this round or not, but he'll do it as soon as he can regardless.  Sorry for the delay, been wicked busy lately.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 23, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Lazarius frowns as his companions go chasing off after the kobolds.

"The target is this way," Lazarius sighs, indicating the corridor beside him with a tilt of his head. "Why waste time chasing down minions?"

But no one is listening to Lazarius.

"The longer we wait here, the more chance there is that we will find ourselves trapped with kobolds on both sides, and no where to go.

"But if it must be done this way, let it be with style."

Lazarius heads of towards the stairs at a brisk walk. Passing Cyrus, he says, "Remain here and watch our backs. I will be back shortly."

Marching up the stairs, he begins throwing balls of force at what ever inconvenience is holding things up.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 24, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

"Stay here?" Cyrus replies. "That's the plan .. Cyrus stays here?"

Cyrus sighs and leans against the wall. "Dumb plan if you ask me .. which you didn't by the way."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 24, 2007)

Lazarius sets off to move up the stairs. As he makes his way up the steps, he sees Norbrit crest the staicase. Norbrit, moving through the magical location, becomes _hasted_ like the others. At the top, he makes a strategic decision and draws his shortbow, eyeing his possible targets carefully.

As this unfolds, the action continues on the rickety bridge. The gravely wounded kobold decides that running is still a better option than fighting, and continues moving down the bridge with Zazz hot on his heels. The elf takes a stab at the fleeing kobold, but misses badly, nearly losing his balance on the swaying bridge. The kobold makes it all the way to the other side of the bridge, and moves beyond one of his companions for safety.

Meanwhile, the two new kobolds at the end of the bridge begin furiously attempting to untie the bridge ropes, in hopes of dumping Zazz into the river far below...

[sblock=OOC]Lazarius: Moves 60'. Will be Forceful for 3 more rounds.
Norbrit: Runs up the stairs, drawing shortbow as he goes. Will be Hasted for 5 more rounds.
Cyrus: Delays.
Kobold5: Begins untying rope. Will take a full-round action.
Kobold6: Begins untying rope. Will take a full-round action.
Kobold2: Moves, drawing AoO. Zazz AoO 2 + 6 + 1 = 9, misses. Will be Hasted for 4 more rounds.

Initiative order will be:
Zazz, Idruma, Lazarius, Norbrit, then the kobolds, with Cyrus delaying and able to jump in at any time.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2007)

"Oh no you don't you little bastards!" cries Zazz, surging forward, sped on by the strange transmutation magic imbuing his body. Reaching solid ground, the elf thrusts with his rapier, hoping to drop one of the nearby foes before they can drop the bridge.

[sblock=Combat Info]
AC18 (w/haste), HP 10/14
Attack vrs Kobold 5
Rapier +7 (w/haste), damage 1d6+1 (18-20)
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Lazarius doesn't stop to explain to Cyrus. It would take more time than the mage has got. Reaching the top of the stairs, Lazarius sets to work knocking down the kobolds as fast as possible with the balls of force. He does take care to try and avoid hitting the bridge itself. And Zazz of course. 

Lazaruis decides to stay on the north* side of the chasm if at all possible. He would rather not test the bridge any more than it has been.

[sblock=ooc]* assuming the side he came up is north.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 24, 2007)

Norbrit takes aim and fires at the kobolds trying to drop the bridge.

[sblock=ooc]However many arrows he can while he's hasted.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 27, 2007)

Zazz speeds across the shaky and bridge, barreling into and stabbing the kobold to the west. His rapier plunges into the kobold, who gives a loud, pathetic scream. A second later, Norbrit's arrow slams into the side of its head, silencing it forever.

The kobold to the east takes advantage to Zazz's focus on his companion. The kobold quickly draws his spear and stabs clumsily at the elf, missing badly. Another arrow screams by the kobold's head, smacking harmlessly into the wall.

"Watch out for the water below," Idruma warns Lazarius drily as he moves past her on the steps. Both Idruma and Lazarius both make it to the top of the steps in time to see all of this unfold as if in high speed. As Lazarius moves into the room along the northern ledge, he also pick up preternatural speed.

[sblock=OOC]Zazz: Moves. Atk Kobold5 13 + 7 = 20. Hits, Dmg 1 + 1 = 2 hp. Kobold5 reduced to 2 hp. Will be _hasted_ for 4 more rounds.
Idruma: Double move.
Lazarius: Double move. Becomes _hasted_. Will be _hasted_ for 5 more rounds. Will be Forceful for 2 more rounds.
Norbrit: Full attack. Atks Kobold5 16 + 4 = 20. Hits, Dmg (1d6) 5 hp. Kobold5 reduced to -3 hp and is dying. Atks Kobold6 9 + 4 = 13. Misses (AC 15). Will be _hasted_ for 4 more rounds.
Kobold2: Delays.
Kobold5: Fails to stabilize (d% 36). Loses 1 hp. Reduced to -4 hp.
Kobold6: Draws spear. Atk Zazz 1, automatic miss.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 27, 2007)

Norbrit pumps more arrows into the air towards the kobolds on the other side of the gorge.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 27, 2007)

Zazz turns his attention to the kobold with the spear, slashing and thrusting with his rapier.


[sblock=Combat Info]
AC18 (w/haste), HP 10/14
Attack vrs Kobold 5
Rapier +7 (w/haste), damage 1d6+1 (18-20)
[/sblock]


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 27, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus calls ahead to his companions, "I'm still waiting back here .. but unless you have a reason for me to stay, I'm coming up to where you are!"

He does not seem pleased.


----------



## doghead (Jul 29, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Lazarius slows at the top of the steps. Out of curiosity it he glances down at the water below. "Humm."

Lazarius tosses off a few more balls of force at the kobolds across the chamber.

"Knocking down kobolds is a little dull. No offense Idruma. Lets get this done and hunt down the big kahuna. That sounds more like a challenge."

[sblock=ooc]Lazarius will use force balls, then his crossbow to help clear the kobolds. Once done, he will head back via the alcove to recharge his balls.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 30, 2007)

Zazz takes two rapid stabs at the kobold to the right of the bridge, opening two bloody holes in it. The kobold makes a choking _urk!_, falls to his knees, then keels over to the right, his body flipping over twice before plunging into the water with a cold splash.

Lazarius takes careful aim at the remaining kobold, the wounded one that led them to this chamber in the first place. He hurls another ball of force at it. The force slams the pitiful creature into the south wall, knocking it out. The kobold's limp body falls forward and smacks into the stone floor, one arm hanging over the ledge.

Idruma steps into the magic area, getting a bit of the speed for herself. She cocks an eye at the wizard's boastful words. "Hmph. I might remind you that there are kobolds you would have a more difficult time knocking down...myself, for example. And in any event, we wouldn't be wasting our time chasing the poor thing here if you hadn't run from the fight in the lower corridor."

[sblock=OOC]Zazz: Atk kobold6 12 + 7 = 19. Hits, Dmg 1 + 1 = 2 hp. Atk kobold6 16 + 7 = 23. Hits, Dmg 5 + 1 = 6 hp. Kobold6 reduced to -4 hp and is dying. Will be _hasted_ for 3 more rounds.
Idruma: Moves 5'. Will be _hasted_ for 5 more rounds.
Lazarius: Hurls ball of force. Autohit, Dmg 3 hp. Kobold2 reduced to -3 hp and is dying.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 30, 2007)

"Git back over here, Elf," Norbrit says as he stows his bow and exchanges it for his favored axe.  "We'll drop this bridge an' make sure none of 'em sneak up on us from behind."

Norbrit looks down at the water underneath the bridge to see if there is anything of interest [darkvision 60 ft.]


----------



## doghead (Jul 31, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Lazarius snorts in response to Idruma's comments. "Let us hope that there are. As for strategy, you either get it, or you don't. Obviously, you are in the latter category."

With that, Lazarius returns his attention to the task at hand, sorting out the kobolds here so that they can get on with the 'real' work. Seeing as they are done, he announces, "Right, shall we get one with the job at hand? Norbit's suggestion has merit I think. We do have an alternative route out of here."

[sblock=ooc]If they are done here, Laz plan is to return to the alcove to power up the force balls, followed by a trip to the alcove for invisibility. Yeah. He will encourage the rest to do the same.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

Zazz smiles and kneels by the nearest corpse, wiping the blood off his rapier with the creature's clothing. Then he does a quick search of the bodies, looking for any thing of value. Finally, he stands and moves back across the bridge to join his companions.


----------



## ControlFreak (Aug 2, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus heads up to join the rest of the group, muttering under his breath about being left behind.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 3, 2007)

Idruma holds her tongue at the wizard's comments. For now she is content to finally have help against Tazex; she has no plans to ruin that by being dragged into a war of insults with the insolent magician.

Zazz searches the dead kobolds on the southern ledge, while Idruma purposely looks the other way. They carry nothing of any real value. It appears that they had enough time to prepare for the battle, and likely they left their valuables in their living quarters or some other safe place. With this task done, he heads back over the bridge.

Norbrit eyes the dark waters below. His keen dwarf eyes perceive that this chasm opens over a slow-moving underground river. As the water flows by in all its awesome, insensate power, Norbrit sees nothing moving within it, save for the bobbing dead body of the kobold that fell in from the southern ledge.

Cyrus tops the stairs just in time to see Norbrit and Zazz finish untying the rope bridge and drop it into the water below with an ominous splash.

"Well, that's that, then. Looks like the action is all over here," remarks Idruma. "I agree with Lazarius--let's be moving on."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Zazz takes a deep breath to calm himself. Though the agile elf is not exactly exhausted from all the physical activity, he is unaccustomed to killing so often...even if the dead are only kobolds. As he walks slowly back across the bridge to join the others, he offers a slight nod to Idruma. "I'm sorry for all the killing, Idruma. But I truly believe this is the only way for all of us to escape this place."


----------



## doghead (Aug 3, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Lazarius turns word into deed and heads back down the stairs to recharge. He encourages the others to do so as well.

"We should all stop by the invisibility alcove. That would give us a significant advantage. Besides, it would be fun.

"Then we should attempt to breach the secret door to the freak's chamber. It seems he has not anticipated our knowledge of the secret doors.

The wily wizard pauses for a moment.

"Idruma. Once we have killed the freak, would you think his followers can be persuaded to give up the fight? Or are they beyond redemption, in your world?"


----------



## ControlFreak (Aug 3, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Still grumbling about being left behind, Cyrus falls in with the group. "In my training at the high temple of Kord, we did much training for strategy where we'd split into 2 teams and face eachother. What I've found is that if you cut off the head of the beast, the body usually flips a coin to see what it'll do next. Very hard to predict!"


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

"Maybe. But if Kord will give us a half chance that they will lay down arms, that would be worth taking would it not? I'm sure Idruma would have us spare those of her tribe who need not be killed?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

"And that, of course, is supposing that we can reach their leader without cutting through all of his remaning troops first," adds Zazz, pressing a handkerchief of dark cloth against the wound on his chest to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 7, 2007)

Idruma begins to walk back down the steps with the others. "I understand the need for killing here. In fact, I think we will need to kill them all, except for those I left locked up in the 'prison'. Otherwise, they will simply follow me back to the village to try and take their revenge on me and my family there. But of course it pains me some to see my own kind killed, even when I myself am taking part in the slaughter."

With this she stops short. Together, you all see an unexpected sight coming up the steps toward you. An ogre lumbers up the stairs, its filthy hair swaying from side to side as it brandishes its huge club at you. Spittle falls from its filthy mouth as it lets loose a terrible yowl of rage and hatred. The giant body must be all of 9 feet tall, and the beast must weigh at least 600 pounds.

"Kurtulmak's pick! Where did Tazex get an ogre!?"

[sblock=OOC]Initiative:
Lazarius 12 + 6 = 18
Norbrit 16 + 1 = 17
Zazz 9 + 4 = 13
Cyrus 9 + 0 = 9
Ogre 9 - 1 = 8
Idruma 2 + 1 = 3[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

"You've got to be kidding me," says Zazz, not at all happy to see a brute that can crush him into pulp in a single swing. "If someone hadn't had the bright idea to cut the bridge, we could have dropped him into the chasm." The elf can only shake his head.

"Well, nothin' for it," says Zazz, springing forward into a summersault, tumbling down the stairs to close with the ogre and doing his best to avoid its club. Coming to his feet right next to the brute, he stabs out with his rapier, aiming the thrust for its private parts! The elf could only hope that Norbit would follow his charge and end the beast's life with a strike from his axe.


[sblock=Combat Info]
Assuming we are still hasted:
AC18 (w/haste), HP 10/14
Tumble +11 vrs DC15 to avoid AoO to move 10' forward.
Attack vrs Ogre
Rapier +7 (w/haste), damage 1d6+1 (18-20) +1d6 sneak attack (ogre should be flat-footed ?)

+1 attack bonus for high ground? 
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 7, 2007)

Norbrit's eyes open wide as he takes in the sight, and then the faintest of grins begins to curl under his matted beard.  Almost too quickly for a dwarf, he raises his axe over his head with both hands and charges down the stairs with a primal roar.  Halfway down the stairs Norbrit launches his stubby body towards the ogre, his eyes wild with bloodlust, and aims to bury his axe as deep into the the thing's skull as possible.

[sblock=ooc]Man, I hope that works!  I guess he'd have dropped his shield as well.  Keep that in mind, I guess, if it doesn't.  :\ [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2007)

ic - Transmuters



			
				Idruma said:
			
		

> "Kurtulmak's pick! Where did Tazex get an ogre!?"




"More importantly, how did it get past Cyrus?

"Ah yes," sighs Lazarius, spotting the cleric of Kord on the step below Norbit. "He wondered off."

Lazarius begins unleashing his remaining balls of force. When they are gone, the wizard decides he will have to use his crossbow. Shooting into combat will be tricky, he will have to take his shots where and when he can. Magic missile would be better, but Lazarius wants to save them for Tazex - unless things get really sticky with the ogre. Fortunately the ogre towers above his companions, which should make it a little easier to avoid putting a bolt in the wrong person. Hopefully, the ogre doesn't take it into his head to bull rush the company. Lazarius glances over his shoulder - back and too the right seems to be the best line of retreat.


----------



## ControlFreak (Aug 7, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus turns to Laz, "Ah yes, I came down here to tell you there's an ogre coming." Cyrus points down the stairs, "look .. an ogre coming!"

Cyrus runs towards the ogre and attacks.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 11, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Anyone home?  Not sure how long a dwarf can hang in mid air. [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 12, 2007)

Lazarius quickly lets loose with a ball of force. The ogre's eyes grow large with apprehension as he sees the wizard gesticulate, but he does not see the forceball coming. The well-aimed shot slams into the ogre's wrist, temporarily stunning the hand and causing the giant's club to clatter to the stone steps.

The ogre looks down at his fallen weapon is disbelief, but before he can even stoop to pick it up, his head whips back up at the sound of Norbrit's warcry. But it is not soon enough, and the dwarven waraxe slams a foot deep into the ogre's chest. As Norbrit withdraws the blade, bright red blood gushes out to splash on the stairs, and the ogre swoons with pain.

The ogre slips on the blood-slicked stone and his own club, crashing to his knees and swaying back and forth in an effort to steady himself. Zazz carefully slides forward and sends the point of his rapier deftly into a spot on the ogre's belly that the elf knows lies over the tender liver. The ogre cries out with rage and confusion at the shocking speed with which he is being overcome. As Zazz withdraws his rapier, more blood pours out onto the stone, and the ogre falls face forward, out cold.

Cyrus moves forward and bashes the still beast in the head with his finely crafted heavy mace, finishing it off.

Idruma stares on in disbelief. "Well _that_ was interesting!"


[sblock=OOC]Lazarius: Force ball. 3 hp damage. Ogre reduced to 20 hp.
Norbrit: Charges (what the heck) Atk 6 + 7 + 1 + 2 + 1 = 17. Hits, Dmg 8 + 4 = 12 hp. Ogre reduced to 8 hp. -2 to Norbrit's AC for 1 round.
Zazz: Moves (no need to tumble because a flat-footed foe cannot make an AoO). Atk 11 + 6 + 1 + 1 = 19. Hits, Dmg 6 + 1 + 5 = 12 hp. Ogre reduced to - 4 hp.
Cyrus: Finishes him off.

Haste and other effects have now warn off, after the ogre.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2007)

Zazz stares down at the body of the dead ogre, his bloody rapier still held in hand. "I'm not complaining at all," says the elf, "But that seemed easier than I expected." With a shrug, the rogue kneels next to the body of the ogre and quickly begins to search it for any valuables.


----------



## ControlFreak (Aug 14, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus looks at the body, "he was strong, but the key to battle is always expecting the unexpected .. or I mean knowing the unknowable .. umm .. or .. never mind. He's dead, we're not .. gotta consider that a good fight!"

Cyrus wipes his mace off on the orgre's clothing.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 14, 2007)

Norbrit collects his dropped items and prepares to move on.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 15, 2007)

Idruma laughs drily at Cyrus's tortured logic. "Well the only good ogre is a dead ogre, that much is certain."

Zazz searches the bloody body of the ogre. Hanging from his ragged leather belt is a filthy old deerskin bag that contains an emerald of unusual size. After retrieving his shield, Norbrit looks it over closely. It is not of fine quality, but he reckons that due to its large size it is probably worth around 2,000 gold pieces to the right buyer.

"I guess that would explain how Tazex gained the ogre's loyalty. He must have stolen this from some noble on one of his caravan raids." She looks at the dead ogre with a sad expression on her face. "The poor thing. What good will this filthy leuchre do him now, when he is dead," she wonders rhetorically.

The party makes its way back down to the long chambers with the niches along the north and south walls, and also checks out the kobold living quarters. No more kobolds are found, and there is nothing of any real worth in the area, just the mundane items that one might expect to find in a flop-house.

All of the areas that Idruma marked out on her makeshift map on the dusty floor of the statue room turn out to actually contain the transmutation magic that she described. The party experiments a bit to find out if Lazarius's plan is workable, but determine that it is not. For one thing, the areas appear to need some time to 'reset' between uses. Once a person gains the benefit, it is at least 5 or 6 seconds before the next person on the spot can get the benefit. What's more, the benefits only last about 30 seconds. So by the time the last member of the party is able to 'charge up', the effects are starting to wear off from the first to go. So at best, only one or two party members will be able to take a benefit through the secret door that will last more than 10 or 15 seconds.

[sblock=OOC]I have added 500 XP per PC to the first post of the Rogues Gallery, to account for interacting with Idruma, the kobold guards, and the ogre. I have also added the emerald to the treasure list.

Any last minute preparations, planning, etc., before opening the secret door leading to Tazex's chambers?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 15, 2007)

Tired of watching the others ponder, Norbrit steps toward the door and prepares to put his boot into it.


----------



## doghead (Aug 15, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Lazarius seem dissappointed that they cannot all power up. He was positively vibrating with pleasure at the prospect.

"Oh well. Perhaps Zazz should make use of the invisibilty to scout ahead before ..."



			
				IG said:
			
		

> Tired of watching the others ponder, Norbrit steps toward the door and prepares to put his boot into it.




"... Well, before Norbrit kicks the door down."

Lazarius grabs himself a does of invisibilty before hustling back to the secret door.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2007)

Zazz flits silently along after Norbrit, his rapier at the ready.


----------



## ControlFreak (Aug 15, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus looks at Norbit getting ready to bash in the door, and says, "I guess this way it is then,"  and waits for the door to open.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 20, 2007)

"Ready then?" he says as he raises his foot, not waiting for an answer.  "Good!" And with a migty _oomph!_ Norbrit plants his heavy foot into the door to surprise the vile kobold leader.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 22, 2007)

Norbrit kicks in the secret door, the remains of which crash to the floor in the hallway beyond. With a glance back at his comrades the dwarf steps into the hallway. The others pile in behind him, including the invisible mage.

The short hallway leads to another door. The door is locked, but Norbrit bashes it open with just as little ceremony as the first. Beyond the splintered door is a relatively large chamber with an open doorway in the southeast corner. The area is lit by flickering torch light, which reveals three strange features.

First, in the corner is a badly tarnished and heavily dented bronze statue of a robed man. Upon examination, Lazarius recognizes the subject as Verdivis the Transmuter himself.

Second, near the center of the room, and floating with perfect stillness 10 feet above the ground, is an immense hollow cube of glass.

Third, lines of runes have been carved into walls. Lazarius sees that these runes are related to the school of conjuration. They may have at one time been used to empower Verdivis's summoning spells, but Lazarius doubts that there is any power left in them.

[sblock=OOC]Lazarius, you will have approximately 3 rounds of invisibility left from this point.

Please ignore the big number 13--it's just an encounter area number.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 22, 2007)

"Dunno 'bout the rest o' ye, but I'm not likin' that big cube hangin' o'er me head like that." The gruff dwarf stays on the wall and tries not to get directly under it if he can help it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2007)

"Hold up a few, gents, and let me see what I can see," says the elf, stepping into the chamber and doing a quick search for traps or anything of interest.

[sblock=Search]
Search +6
[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Aug 26, 2007)

Zazz takes a moment to skirt the chamber, looking for anything suspicious. In his quick review, he does not note any obvious traps; however, the glass cube certainly does look ominous, hanging over the room as it does...

[sblock=OOC]2 rounds of invisibility left for Lazarius.[/sblock]


----------



## ControlFreak (Aug 30, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus walks under the cube and looks up. "If it was going to fall, it would have already fallen," he says out loud. Under his breath he continues, "I hope."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2007)

Zazz follows his companion into the chamber, but sticks to the walls, staying out from under the glass cube. "I really don't like the looks of that thing..."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 31, 2007)

"Well," Norbrit says curiously.  "It _is_ glass--I reckon we could go on an' break it, get it outta th' way"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 2, 2007)

Cyrus strides confidently toward the cube, having his say as he does. Seeing his intention, a clearly concerned Idruma tries to stop him. She reaches out her hand to grab his arm, "Cyrus! I wouldn't do that if I were..." But she is abruptly cut off as the cube slams to the floor with frightening speed, trapping Cyrus within. There is surprisingly little sound, but a puff of dust is raised from the stone floor.

"Oh, my."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2007)

"I think I will add that my list of "famous last words," says Zazz to Norbrit, raising an eyebrow as he examines Cyrus' glass prison. Clearly Kord did not value intelligence in his priests. The elf turns his attention back to the chamber, looking for a way to raise the glass.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 5, 2007)

The glass cube appears mostly unremarkable. It looks as if it made out of large panes of glass, closing Cyrus in on all 4 sides, as well as the top. Zazz searches the room, but finds no latch or lever to raise the cube.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 5, 2007)

Norbrit studies the glass for a moment, scratching his head through the matted tangles.  "I s'pose there be one sure way to get rid o' all this glass," he says as he takes up his axe in both hands.

"Cover yerself, ye big oaf!"


----------



## ControlFreak (Sep 5, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus moves to the far side of the cube from Norbit and shields his eyes.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2007)

Zazz shakes his head and moves away from Norbrit. "I've got a bad feeling about this."


----------



## doghead (Sep 8, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Lazarius shakes his head and sighs. He has to stifle a giggle at Zazz's observation. Really, it wouldn't do to laugh at the misfortunes of one's companions. _But honestly ..._

He doesn't think that the cube is going to be broken with an axe, but he steps clear of Norbrit and towards Zazz all the same. 

"Keep an eye on the way out," he suggests to Zazz. "I'll keep an eye on the way we came in. At some point the kobolds may decide to come looking for us."

Lazarius turns, then pauses. "Look for some form of release mechanism. Verdivis used this room for summoning. The cage is probably to contain what he summoned. But don't touch anything. He may have had disposal mechanisms in  the cage as well. In case something he summoned was ... uncooperative."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 8, 2007)

"If yer done jabberin'..."  Norbrit rears back his axe and swings with all of his might at the glass cage.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 8, 2007)

Norbrit swings his large axe and brings it crashing into the wall of the cube. As the blade makes contact with the glass-smooth surface, sparks fly and Norbrit's arm are jangled and jarred. In surprise, he sees that he has not even left the slightest blemish on the shiny surface. Dismayed, he swings a couple more times, but with no different result. He stands back to scratch his head and think it over for a moment. As he does so, the glass cube rises again to free Cyrus. This seems to be as abrupt as the way it fell in the first place, and not precipitated by Norbrit's efforts, though it is hard to tell. All told, Cyrus was trapped under the cube for about 10-12 seconds.

Lazarius pops back into vision beside Zazz.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 8, 2007)

"Ha!" Norbrit exclaims proudly.  "I know'd that'd git it!  Th' durn thing didn't want no more o' me axe, 'at's fer sure!"


----------



## doghead (Sep 8, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

"Ah," says the mage. "That must be it then.

"Well then, shall we continue?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2007)

"Or maybe it was just afraid you'd start bashing your head against it when you figured out that your axe wasn't working," adds Zazz. "After all, everyone knows how hard it is to clean dwarf blood off of glass."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 10, 2007)

Norbrit grumbles something incoherent under his breath as he moves to the other door.


----------



## ControlFreak (Sep 12, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

"I stand corrected," Cyrus says as he falls in behind Norbit.


----------



## doghead (Sep 12, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Laz falls in behind Iruma. Which probably puts him at the back of the line. Which means he also has to watch their six. 

"Which is probably a good thing its me," he mutters to himself. "Seeing as no one else seems to be able to grasp the concept."

The wise mage sighs. He toys with the idea of magic missiling Iruma, just for a laugh, before discarding the notion. But the thought of it gives him the giggles.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2007)

Zazz takes his position behind Norbrit and Cyrus as they move forward, knowing that he could easily get past the two sturdy meatheads should the need to get to the front of the line arise. It would also leave him in a good position to run his rapier through Idruma's throat should she display any signs of treachery.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 12, 2007)

Norbrit heads to through the door, not really giving any thought as to who stands where.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 14, 2007)

The party makes its way to the southwest door, carefully avoiding stepping under glassy cube.

Idruma gives Lazarius a suspicious glance at his chuckle.

The door turns out to lead to a narrow tunnel, which travels for a short while then makes an abrupt turn to the right and opening onto an oddly-shaped chamber.

Lit by a lurid, purple glow on the far side of the room, the walls of this chamber appear deep crimson in color. The very air seems to undulate with magic, moving slowly like underwater currents. The light emanates from a raised dais that tops a pair of short steps.

Standing on the dais and looking as smug as an imperious archmage is a creature you can only assume to be Tazex. Yet this monstrosity barely even resembles a kobold. Standing a well-muscled 5 feet tall, it has a rat-like tail that appears to have been split into three separate writhing appendages. The torso is elongated to accommodate an extra pair of arms, each of which is furry and tipped in razor-like claws. In its primary, reptilian hands, the horrific creature holds a wicked battle axe stained dark with blood.

"Tazex the Everchanging greets you!" it hisses.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 14, 2007)

"Well I never thought nothin' could get no uglier'n a yappin' scaly dog, but you sure done it."  Norbrit raises his axe and steps to the side to let the others through.  "Had t'work at it a bit, I s'pose, but yer doin' a fine job."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2007)

Zazz moves toward the side of the chamber, past his companions, holding his rapier ready as he warily eyes the ugly, mutant kobold before them. He keeps his back to the wall as he waits for combat to begin.


[sblock=Vigwyn]
10' forward, 5' right and then 5' diagnal to the northeast. So that will put him on the same line as the "14" against the wall.
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 15, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Hearing the greeting from the furry freak, Lazarius pushes forwards.

"Get a move on woman, or we will miss all the glory!"

As soon as he gets a clear view past his companions of Tazex, Lazarius lets loose with his fist Magic missile. Over their heads if need be.

_Whoosh!_ goes the magic missile.

"Whoosh!" shouts the manic mage.

[sblock=ooc]Laz will move just into the room. He will hug the walls, staying as far away from Taz as possible to give the melee characters room to move (and protect his own butt).[/sblock]


----------



## ControlFreak (Sep 17, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus readies and loads his crossbow. "I have a feeling this won't be a quick fight," he says.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 21, 2007)

The party gets ready for the battle that is no doubt about to unfold, moving into tactical position. Tazex grunts and sneers at the little dwarf's taunts.

"You will soon learn respect for Tazex," he warns with extreme confidence, clacking his claws together wickedly and waiting for the just right moment to strike.

Idruma moves forward and out of the way at Lazarius's prodding. She grips her morningstar in trembling, sweaty hands, and waits silently for her doom.

Tazex jerks his head toward the sound of the wizard's 'whoosh', but can't avoid the magic missile. "Aargh!" he cries as the bolt of force slams into him, leaving a smoking hole. "You'll pay for that, you impudent little snot!"

[sblock=OOC]Initiative order:
Lazarius 12 + 6 = 18.
Zazz 7 + 4 = 11
Idruma 8 + 1 = 9
Tazex 3 + 3 = 6
Norbrit 5 + 1 = 6
Cyrus 5 + 0 = 5

So I need actions for Lazarius and Zazz, please.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 21, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Lazarius snorts with laughter. "S'not likely!" he cackles back. Meanwhile, in his mind's eye the wily mage is already formulating the arcane magics to unleash his next magic missile strike. _But ..._ Lazarius pauses. _Perhaps this Tazex is a spellcaster._ 

Lazarius decides to keep his next magic missile in reserve in case Tazex does try to cast.

[sblock=ooc]Ready _Cast MM_ to disrupt any attempt by Tazex to cast.

Edit - just checked the map. I wanted to put Laz in the room with the others, somewhere along the walls like Zazz or Norbit. Pulling back means he risks losing sight of Tazex. So if he can this round, he will move back up to the doorway, just behind Cyrus.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 21, 2007)

*Avaxasir, HP 10 of 14*

Zazz springs into action, rushing past the crazed Tazex before he can react, and striking with his slender rapier as he moves.


[sblock=Combat Info]
Move behind Tazex. Since he is flat-footed, there should be no AoO, and sneak attack damage applies. Since Zazz goes before everyone but Laz, Zazz won't get a flanking bonus to his attack roll, but Norbrit and anyone else should on their actions.

Rapier +6 for 1d6+1 (18-20) + 1d6 sneak attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Sep 27, 2007)

The party springs into action.

Lazarius slides up behind Cyrus, whispering secret words of power, and waving his hands in the air in an arcane pattern. At the slightest indication that Tazex will cast, the mage will let loose with another _magic missile_.

As the mage moves, Zazz sprints around to the back of the dais. He thrusts his rapier up into the monster's back, but the tip of the weapon is turned aside by Tazex's leathery, scaled hide.

Tazex turns his head to look at the rogue. "Hmph," he snorts with a sly grin, then promptly winks out of visibility.

Though Zazz's mind is focused on the developing fight, especially with regards to exactly where Tazex _is_ right now, he is also vaguely aware that he stands in the middle of a carelessly piled treasure hoard, which is made up mostly of coins, with a few weapons and various other items scattered here and there.

[sblock=OOC]Lazarius: Moves. Readies to cast MM in case Tazex starts to cast. (Sorry about missing the move earlier     )
Zazz: Moves. Atk 7 + 6 = 13. Misses (FF AC 14).
Tazex: Becomes ethereal as move action. Then ???

I need actions from everyone now, please.

(BTW: Tazex is currently at 18 hp: 23 - 5 from Laz's opening shot.)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 27, 2007)

"Bah!  Ye cowardly dog!"  Norbrit raises his axe, prepared to swing at first sight of the kobold-thing.  "Figures ye'd run away like a... like a _BLASTED SCALY DOG!_"


----------



## doghead (Sep 27, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Laz swallows his gasp of surprise. 

"Hah. That's going to make things interesting."

Still, he holds his action just in case Tazex re-appears.

[sblock=ooc]I have a cunning plan. I think. Maybe. Actually, for the moment Laz will hold the readied action as before. Although, maybe he should change it to 'cast as soon as Tarex reappears' when possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

"Well, that isn't what I expected," says Zazz quietly, assuming a defensive stance, ready for the brute's reappearance.


[sblock=Combat Info]
Total Defense, +6 to AC (due to 5+ ranks in tumble)
HP: 10 of 14, AC 23
[/sblock]


----------



## ControlFreak (Oct 1, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus holds his breath so he doesn't accidentally inhale Tazex. He then holds his action, planning to cast Magic Weapon when he/it reappears.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 3, 2007)

The party braces itself for Tazex to reappear in the eerily lit chamber, each preparing to react in his own way, and Zazz takes great pains to shield himself from the expected attack.

But Tazex has reserved his first attack for the traitorous Idruma. He appears towering before her with a venomous shriek, raising his battleaxe high above his head. You can see bolts of electricity dancing and crackling along its glinting blade.

Before the beast can bring down his axe, though, the party lets loose with their prepared actions. Cyrus rapidly casts a spell on his mace, endowing it with the power of his god. Norbrit, however, is too far away to attack. Lazarius casts _magic missile_ again, and another bolt of force flies forth from his hands to slam into Tazex.

The creature hisses, but keeps his eye on Idruma. The poor little kobold adept looks up into her former leader's eyes, expecting death at any moment. But before she dies, she is determined to take the fight to him. "For the clan!!!" she cries, and leaps forward, swinging her morningstar madly! But the poor thing is no match for Tazex... His battleaxe lands on her small body with the sickening sound of splitting skin and crunching bones. Black blood spills onto the ground as the electricity of Tazex's weapon courses through her body, making her jerk involuntarily.

[sblock=OOC]Norbrit: Readies attack.
Cyrus: Readies cast _magic weapon_.
Lazarius: Readies cast _magic missile_.
Zazz: Total defense.
Idruma: Idruma readies attack.
Tazex: Moves and shifts back to Material Plane.
Cyrus: Casts _magic weapon_.
Lazarius: Casts _magic missile_. 4 + 1 = 5 hp damage. Tazex reduced to 13 hp.
Idruma: Atk 8 + 2 = 10. Miss.
Tazex: Atk Idruma 13 + 6 = 19. Hits, Dmg 5 + 2 + 2 = 9 hp. Idruma reduced to 5 hp.

Initiative order is now:
Norbrit
Zazz
Cyrus
Lazarius
Idruma
Tazex

Actions from everyone, please.[/sblock]


----------



## ControlFreak (Oct 3, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

Cyrus shouts at Tazex, "and for THAT, you will die!"

He moves up saying, "Kord, grant me your strength to strike down this cruel beast!"  and swings his mace at Tazex.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]Cyrus will use the Strength Domain ability, which grants his level (2) in Strength for a +1 STR bonus for the round. This should affect both To-Hit and Damage (if any)

Also, if the attack roll misses, Cyrus will use the Luck domain ability to reroll.

If the attack roll hits and the D8 is a 1 or 2, he'll use the Lock domain ability to reroll the damage.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 4, 2007)

Norbrit's mouth turns up into a snarl at Tazex's cowardice; he's obviously avoiding the dwarf.  Of course, there is good reason...

Norbrit catches a glimpse of the kobold-thing's blade before sets his charge, and is mildly impressed.  _Might put that'n to good use after,_ he thinks to himself as he raises his own axe and closes on Tazex.

[sblock=ooc]Charge, 2 point power attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2007)

*Avaxasir, HP 10 of 14*

Seeing Norbrit charge the reappeared Tazex, Zazz rushes to aid him. The elf comes in behind the mutant kobold, his rapier leading the way.

[sblock=Combat Info]
15' move diagnally to the southeast
Rapier +8 (6 + 2 flanking bonus)for 1d6+1 (18-20) + 1d6 sneak attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2007)

ic - Transmuters 

Lazarius watches with helpless fascination as Idruma shout her defiance and Tazex hews into the tiny kobold.

Out of ranged attack spells, the mage unloads his crossbow from his back and loads in a bolt. Once done he pushes up behind Cyrus.

"Yeah, for the clan you foul furry freak."

[sblock=ooc]Laz will circle around clockwise, looking for a clear shot. 
* Range +4, Dam 1d8.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 10, 2007)

Norbrit closes on the freakish brute, but Tazex successfully fends off the dwarf's blows. "Ha! You cannot hurt Tazex the Everchanging, oh bearded one! Ha-ha!"

But as Tazex taunts the dwarf, Zazz sneaks up behind him and slips his rapier in between the beast's ribs, finding and collapsing his left lung. Tazex gasps at the feel of the steel blade deep within his body. Even in his pain and rage, he manages to swing his crackling axe at Cyrus as the priest moves in to attack. Tazex misses, and is soon met with the full force of Cyrus's heavy mace. The weapons crashes directly into Tazex's forehead, crushing it and sending splinters of bone into his brain.

As Lazarius moves into the room with the rest of the party, the great beast falls to his knees, his eyes rolling up into his head, then slumps to the floor.

Idruma begins to thank the party profusely for saving her life as she pulls a healing potion from within her robes and quaffs it.

Within seconds, though, the party hears the great _ka-thump, ka-thump, ka-thump_ of something very heavy approaching at a run. At the end of the hall, a large metal object rounds the corner. The party immediately recognizes it as the solid bronze statue from the previous room!

[sblock=OOC]Norbrit: Charges. Atk 8 + 7 + 2 - 2 = 15. Misses. -2 to AC for 1 rd. (I will allow it this time, but usually you have to move at least 10' on a charge.)
Zazz: Moves. Atk 10 + 6 + 2 = 18. Hits, Dmg 6 + 1 + 1 = 8 hp. Tazex reduced to 5 hp.
Cyrus: Moves. Tazex get AoO as Cyrus moves through Norbrit's space [Atk 6 + 6 = 12, Miss]. Atk 19 + 4 + 1 = 24. Hits, Dmg 5 + 4 = 9 hp. Tazex reduced to -4 hp, and is dying.
Lazarius: Moves, drawing crossbow. Loads crossbow.
Idruma: Retrieves and takes _potion of cure light wounds_. Gains 3 + 1 = 4 hp, and is at 9 hp.
Tazex: Fails to stabilize (32%). Loses 1 hp. Reduced to -5 hp and is still dying.
Statue: moves.

Actions from everyone, please.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

"Ah, right," says Lazarius, back-peddling to the far side of the room and bringing up his crossbow.

"So, is anyone interested in trying to reason with the thing?"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 12, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> ic - Transmuters
> 
> "Ah, right," says Lazarius, back-peddling to the far side of the room and bringing up his crossbow.
> 
> "So, is anyone interested in trying to reason with the thing?"




"Heh.  Go ahead'n try," says Norbrit as he buries his axe deep into Tazex's skull.

[sblock=ooc]Coup de Grace, just to make sure.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2007)

"Perhaps you should pay attention to the new enemy, dwarf," quips Zazz, going into a defensive stance and pointing his rapier toward the southern corridor.


[sblock=Combat Info]
Total Defense, +6 to AC (due to 5+ ranks in tumble)
HP: 10 of 14, AC 23
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Perhaps you should pay attention to the new enemy, dwarf," quips Zazz, going into a defensive stance and pointing his rapier toward the southern corridor.




"Aye," Norbrit replies.  "But I wanna be sure that this'n ain't gonna get back up on us, if it's all right with you." He offers the elf a wink as he jerks his axe free.


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2007)

ic - Transmuters.

"Humph," grunts the witty mage. Not that that particular response was any great indication of his greatness.

"Some greatness is just self apparent. It needs no demonstration," he announces for the benefit of anyone who happened to be following his thought processes.

"Ho Beast of Bronze! Be gone or face the burning wrath of the great Lazarius  Jones, Mage of Distinction!"

"But just in case its not too bright ..."

Lazarius mutters something under his breath. His hands twitch in a manner suggesting arcane gestures.

[sblock=ooc]Ready to cast Acid Splash (ranged touch, attack +3, 1d3 damage - fear my wrath!) at the first sign of aggression by the statue.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 17, 2007)

The party prepares for anything from the statue at the end of the hall. The bronze statue stops and stares at you stupidly from senseless eyes for a moment or two, swaying back and forth ever so slightly.

Then it turns on its heels and begins to walk casually back down the hall whence it came.

_Ka-thump... ka-thump... ka-thump..._

[sblock=OOC]Norbrit: Coup de grace. Tazex dies.
Zazz: Total defense.
Cyrus: Readies cast _acid splash_.
Lazarius: Moves.
Idruma: Readies atk.
Statue: Moves.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2007)

Zazz clears his throat loudly. "Well, that was most unexpected." The elf shrugs and smiles. "I was expecting to see the dwarf get pounded into the floor."

Turning, the elf moves to investigate the pile of treasure in the northern portion of the room, a greedy gleam in his dark eyes.


----------



## ControlFreak (Oct 17, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

"Yes, this is a strange place. I won't miss it," Cyrus says to Zazz.

Cyrus continues, to nobody in particular, "So what now?"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 17, 2007)

Norbrit picks up Tazex's axe and examines it thoroughly.  "Guess he won't be needin' this anymore."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 20, 2007)

"No, thank god, I expect he won't," says a relieved Idruma in response to Norbrit's comment. "May it do more good in your hands than in his. Can I trust that it will not be used to kill kobolds without cause?" she asks. But her question feels less like a real question about your future intentions, and more like a probe into your current intentions. With Tazex out of the way, she must feel some trepidation as to whether you will now turn your attention to her, or whether you will be good to your word and let her return to her clan.

Zazz searches the sloppy pile behind the the dais. With the dwarf's help, he estimates that the hoard contains around 1,000 gold pieces, 10,000-12,000 silver pieces, a silver pearl (100 gp), a star rose quartz (50 gp), a silver chalice (105 gp), a masterwork short sword, a masterwork guisarme, 2 flasks of alchemist's fire, a gilded hourglass (80 gp), a gem-encrusted music box (2,500 gp), and a scroll with containing an unknown spell. Tazex's weapon is a _+1 shock battleaxe_.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 20, 2007)

"'Tis a fine lot he's got here.  I reckon I'll be takin' me share out with this."  Norbrit holds up the axe for a brief second before claiming it as his own.

"I always said there weren't never a kobold alive that didn't need to be otherwise," he says to Idruma as he approaches her, the axe still held firmly in his hand.  "It burns me to say I was wrong, but you done right by me on this day.  Yer word was good, an' mine will be too."


----------



## ControlFreak (Oct 21, 2007)

*Cyrus, HP 19 (max)*

"I agree Idruma,"  Cyrus says in agreement with Norbrit, "you have shown me not to pre-judge kobolds. I will not make that mistake again."
He thinks a few seconds and continues, "actually .. I'll probably make the same mistake again .. but next time I'll feel very bad about it."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2007)

"Not a bad haul," says Zazz, smiling at the treasures. "Of course, now we have to get it all back to town."

The elf turns to Idruma and offers her a bow. "Thank you for your help, my dear. It has been a pleasure meeting you. And I hope for your part, you'll work to keep your tribe from warring upon our peoples without just cause..."


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2007)

ic - Transmuters

Lazarius watches the bronze statue go. He, Lazarius, is not surprised by its about face.

"What sane creature would choose to face Lararius Jones, Mightest Mage of the Ages?"

Lazaruis lets the image of his spell slip from his mind once the bronze statue is well out of sight.



			
				Cyrus said:
			
		

> Cyrus continues, to nobody in particular, "So what now?"




"Now we load up with loot and get back to civilisation, where we should be greatly feted. Assuming any justice in the world.



			
				Cyrus said:
			
		

> "actually .. I'll probably make the same mistake again .. but next time I'll feel very bad about it."




Lazarius snorts. The mage suspects that he will be guilty of the same himself.



			
				Zazz said:
			
		

> "Thank you for your help, my dear. It has been a pleasure meeting you. And I hope for your part, you'll work to keep your tribe from warring upon our peoples without just cause..."




"And don't forget to wash behind your ears, and say Please and Thank You.

"By the way, was someone supposed to be paying us for this little effort? Norbrit is going to need something to help him make up the difference to us I suspect, judging what I saw of that that axe."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 23, 2007)

After listening to the party's replies, Idruma guesses that those are the best assurances that she is likely to get. She takes her leave to return to her clan as the party stays behind to pack up the loot.

After loading up as much as you can carry, you exit the catacombs to return to Eldold. The statue stands silently in its former place, the whole dungeon taking on an eerie calm now that the kobold menace has been dispatched.

The elders and people of Eldold offer you their most sincere thanks and praise, throwing you a party the likes of which the small town has seldom seen. Each of the local merchants gifts you from amongst the best of their wares, knowing that their caravans no longer have to worry about being overrun by the kobold bandits. Several of the local young ladies swoon at your stories of bravery. Their fathers and brothers pretend not to notice, no doubt hopeful that one of you will be enticed to marry into their families.

The next day, you rent a cart and pony to return to the catacombs and carry off anything that was too cumbersome to carry when you first left. Though the corpses of the kobolds have begun to rot and stink, no more threats present themselves.

With more experience under your belts, you make your way back onto the road, and set off to find out what further adventures might await you in Aggewore... or in the wide world beyond!


----------

